# IVF Wales cyclers part 5



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy 
      
  ​


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just marking


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c wk 5th April  Grin
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


  Babydust 2 ww  Babydust

Beanie
CardiffLaura


to help keep us upto date,I've added the latest list


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Marking too


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Ravan


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello just marking as well.

Hi Sarah, my first menopur went ok.  It was like a factory in our kitchen.  DH had everything lined up and ready to go, about 5 minutes before he started getting the menipur injection ready which seemed to take ages.  He does the injections as well as I just can't do it myself.  What a sap I know I wish I was braver.  It went ok though, my tummy is bruising and getting sore now to touch but other than that and the hot flushes side effects are not too bad.  What dose are you on?x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you got on ok Pick, menopur is a fiddle isn't it. I'm on 300, so 4 vials. Hey and don't worry about dh doing your injections, whatever works best for you. Doing ivf at all is brave enough I reckon.

I've just made some yummy dark chocolate mousse for dinner as friends are coming. My discovery of the day is that dark choc has more protein than the same amount of milk (casually ignoring sugar content...) so I am going to feel smug about this treat!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Dark chocolate for me then lol


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad the injections are ging well pick 
My DH made up mine but I was too squeamish to let him do the actual injections.
I had 6 vials and found it all so tricky it sent me a bit do-lally!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Beanie, how are you? Hope the 2ww isn't driving you up the wall, has the urge to test passed?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That sounds lovely Sarah and I love dark chocolate.x

Hi Beanie how are you doing?  Not long now gal.x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Beanie and Laura - how are you both?  My sister's friend just had IUI and it worked so i have positive vibes for everyone!!

Jo xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jo, I like stories like that  

How am I ever going to catch up?? I think I've only missed 1 day but there's tons of pages. Flippin work getting in the way of FF  

Sarah & Pick, I hope everything is going well

Beanie, how are you doing hun?  Have you stayed away from the tests so far?   

Sugar, have you had EC yet hun?

Ravan, hope things are moving quickly for you now?

Marie, has AF arrived? Did Miriam's bush work?

Hi Mimi, Kara, Nic, Queenie, Pix, and all my other lovely FF's

AFM I'm feeling positive at the moment.  Have what seem like bigger boobs which are still sore, although I generally feel like I've put on weight so could be just that I'm fat, lol.  I could have sworn my sense of smell was hightened today as my collegaue in work had a banana and it smelt so strong  .  Some twinges and stuff but nothing major going on.  Hmm, what shall I make of it all.  Work is a pain in the butt, so wish I didn't have to do it!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Bit mad busy struggling with an assessment at the mo, but good news got 91% for last one but sorry so busy haven't been on much so going to have a good catch up and post but in the mean time a big general good luck I am thinking of you all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Pix, 91% is amazing (class swot, lol)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah laura pix is a swot lol

great your feeling postive, i had a heightened sense of smell on test day which was 9 days post 2 day 2et!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh that's good Kara. I'm not sure if I was imagining it though but I'm sure bananas don't usually smell that strong.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura all sounds good hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura when is test day?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's Sunday.  Although Debs was still a little unsure if the pregnyl would be gone by then. I had last shot on Thursday last week. Only thing I can't seem to find out is whether it's a cumulative effect with HCG as I've had 4 shots of it.  Usually 5000 iu's would be gone within 5 days I've read.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it would be gone by then, that gives you 10days to leave your system


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi All

Just been catching up.

Good Luck for Friday Sugar and good luck to Beanie and Laura on the weekend  

 to everyone else hope your all ok xx


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey

still not tested but still no symptoms. Although, talking of smells, I was in Sainsburys today and could really smell the cleaning product they had used to clean the till area, then went to Lidl and it really was stinky - cleaning products again. Don't know if it was just that both places had recently been cleaned.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

pick and sarah hope the jabs are going ok, I might need your help with the menopur it sounds tricky. ~I was lucky last time got a prefilled pen of gonal f so only had to stick it in and click  .

oooh laura all sounds positive for you, fingers crossed hun  

wow pix well done on the assignment

sugar hope you are ok

beanie hang in there, not long now.

Hiya kara &mimi

well girls I am pretty sure af is starting so we are off to clinic tomorrow,not sure what time they will be able to fit us in but fingers crossed things will be ok for moving onto the next step.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Woohoo Marie, glad af is on the way and you can get going now! Don't worry about the menopur, it's a bit of a fiddle but not too bad really - I think I have less patience when hormonal so just give it to dh so I don't get in a strop. Have a safe journey down to Cardiff  

Pix, you are top of the class girl  

Sugar, hope you are doing ok,     for Friday 

Well done for keeping away from the peesticks beanie   

Fingers crossed Laura  

Great news about your friend Jo, always good to hear these stories

Hi Jules, hope you are ok


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Laura I had a heightened sense of smell too.  I also tested a day earlier, than I should have and all the HCG was out of my system.  Good luck for Sunday, will be keeping my fingers crossed from you.

Beanieb well done on not testing, when is your official test date?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura i always have a 10000 shot of pregnyl and that was out of my system 8 dpt


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well there is so much to catch up on - 

Sugar - hope you are doing ok, hun. good luck for EC   
BeanieB and Laura - hope the 2WW is not driving you too  - good luck for the weekend. 
Jule and Ravan - great to see that you are both not far off now  
Marie - hope clinic appointment goes well today
Pick well done on the jabbing - my DH had to do all  mine too

Hello everyone else  and lots of       to you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie have you called clinic?

i did menopur 7 times and got very use to it in the end! saddo really lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Beanie and Laura -      for test date for you
Jule and Raven - Hope af plays ball this month for you. 
Marie -   AF turns up today for you, good luck for your scan tomorrow
Sarah - how are you doing? Hows the jabs hope they going ok
Taffy - how is teeny? hope you both ok
Kar and Mimi - how you both doing? hope bumps are doing well

Well I triggered last night at 12.30. EC is tomorrow at 10.30. I am actually feeling very nervous now. I hope that they give me more sedative this time as it was rather painfull when they drained my hydros last time - it hurt a lot. I dont remember the ec bit though.I just hope that there are a few eggs in there. It all feels very swollen and sore for bugger all  

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather - its gorgeous here. Its so nice to see the sun and some blue sky


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar mention it to them that you felt pain last time and i am sure they will give you more. please text me when you can as im leaving home at noon i hope!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Sugar, like Kara says, ask for some more sedative. 
Lovely spring weather at last, hooray!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I will, i hope that they give me some more this time. Not looking forward to them jabbing my tubes  

I will let you know what happened as soon as I can. Will text as soon as I get back to the car. Bet your looking forward to Silverston tomorrow - the weather looks good for the next few days too. 

Thanks Sarah - I am so much more nervous about ec today. Probably because I didnt think I would get this far tbh and I keep expecting things to go horribly wrong at each scan/apt. I am trying to stay postive though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun and im sure they will give you more. 

i hope i make silverstone now lol

you are bound to be nervous but try and get some chill time today

sarah how are you?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I did lots of cleaning and ironing yesterday so that is all sorted now there is nothing left to do really. I am off out for lunch with a friend and then I will get myself sorted for tomorrow. The plan is to take it super easy for the next few days. Em is back in school on Tues so will just chill for the week. Cannot wait   I must admit I am loving redundancy  

Silverston sounds great, I am sure mini ellard will stay put till you get home.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i agree no work is cool lol

i better get my bum in gear, got to go to work then see con!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck Sugar. 
Hope it goes really well and that iit's not too painful.
x

only 2 sleeps to go until I test. I am dreading it.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed Beanie.

Good luck Sugar I have got everything crossed for you.

AFM - is it ok to take any sort of pain killers for headaches as I am getting quite bad ones and have been for a few days.  Also since I had my base line scan on Tuesday I am bleeding a little bit.  It's just like the end of a period but I wondered if this is normal.  I am guessing so but you know me and my millions of questions.

xxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hiya Pick

My af sort of came back a bit too, a couple of days before scan and finally stopped today (I hope!). Like you say, just like the end of normal af, only goes on for longer. I think it is quite common for af to last a bit longer after suprecur  

Tons of luck to you Beanie


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That's reassuring thanks Sarah.x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sugar - good luck for tomorrow, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Beanie and Laura - you ae both doing really well in the 2ww!! xx

Hi Sarah, Marie, Kara, Queenie, Claire, Jules and everyone xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck sugar i've got everything crossed for you


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sugar - good luck for tomorrow  

Pick - I have been told by the nurses that it is fine to take paracetemol as advised on the packet throughout treatment and pregnancy.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

evening everyone, Sarah thanks for the hugs hun   I think I will take your pointer and have dh do the mixing!

taffy thanks for good wishes

kara yep i rang them the other day they said just come down then day after it starts

sugar loads of luck for tomorrow hope you get extra pain relief

beanie keeping everything crossed for you, not too much longer now. 

pick hope you manage to get rid of the headaches, have you thought about trying one of those stips you can put on your head? I haven't tried them myself but could be worth a go?

Hiya jk hope you are ok

I'm dead relieved because I had my baseline today and everything was fine. I was worried coz af was not "normal" for me so I wasn't 100% that it had started enough.But apparently thats down to the pill and everything looks ok so I will be starting menopur tonight. I am back monday for another scan.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

great result Marie


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Marie - thats great news about your scan xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great news Marie, woo hoo!  I've done Menopur 5 times now and you do get used to the mixing but it does take quite a lot of time.  Getting DH to do it sounds like a great plan!

Sugar, good luck for tomorrow    

Beanie, how are you doing today? Are you holding out til Saturday to test? Have you bought your tests yet?

I haven't bought tests yet although I have a FR test in the house from before but I'd rather use digital clearblue so will buy on Saturday ready for Sunday morning.  I'm feeling mega nervous now as I so so want it to work.  I've had AF pains on and off today which I'm hoping is not a sign that AF is being held back by cyclogest. 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

marie great news about your scan

laura and beanie thinking of you both


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for congrats about my results girls.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Sugar, hope all goes well  

Fab news Marie, you are off. You'll be fine with the menopur, just allow yourself plenty of time

Good luck for scan Tues Sarah

Hope your headaches soon pass pick. You can take paracetomol. Have you tried that stuff you rub on your forehead?

Lots of luck Beanie, not long now

Lots of luck for Sunday Laura

sorry if I have forgotten anyone, big hi to all


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news about your scan Marie, good luck for Monday.
Sugar, all the very best  
Hang in there Laura and Beanie, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news about the scan marie.

I've not bought my test yet, probably going to pick one up on the way back from work tomorrow although I have agreed to meet up with a friend straight after work so it might mean a late night trip to Tesco.

My boobs are quite sore but I really think that's just the progesterone. My work mate says they are massive too!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you lots of luck for ec sugar       beanie and laura not long to go now really hope you both get bfps


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today sugar,will be thinking of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar tons and tons of luck today huni.

incase i do away loads of luck for laura and beanie over the weekend-babydust girls


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck today sugar x x x 
Hello everyone else


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think it's all over for me. Had some light brown discharge (sorry TMI) and still getting AF pains.  I think I'm going to use my FR test that's in the house later today, although I know that's not ideal as not morning.  

Hope everyone doing ok?  Sugar, can't wait to hear your news hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Oh Laura   I hope the discharge stops hun, lots and lots of     for you today. 

beanie hope you are still ok enjoy your drink later. Sugar masses of luck for today. 

Thanks everyone i was so relieved at scan. And had some more good news this morning my boss has turned into a human and been really good about letting me have time off for scans next week. I haven't actually told her what I am doing and she hasn't asked but I suppose it doesn't take a genius to work it out. I was originally in for a b*llcking because I had booked off this week as hols then cancelled them, then ended up going sick yesterday for scan so it looked dodgy. So pleased I have it sorted now and can relax 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

All the best Sugar, hope you have some good news. 

Sorry about that Laura , you really never know though    

Marieclare, hope your boss keeps being 'human', not very helpful to be stressed about work with everything else going on.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks Marie & Ffydd, I really hope I'm wrong.

Marie, that's great news that your boss has agreed time off.  I've not even told my boss about this cycle as I know my DE cycle in July is when I'll want time off rather than leave. But given you have to travel for scans it's good that you're getting that support.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Laura         
I hope you are wrong too.
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

laura hope your wrong,its not over yet!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c 9th April    
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


    

Beanie
CardiffLaura


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you Taffy & Ravan. 

I just did First Response test that I had in the house and it was BFN   as I guessed although it wasn't first thing in the morning so not ideal.  No further spotting but still AF pains though.  I was so so positive yesterday and got myself convinced it had worked.  I'm working at home today and don't want to do any work now  .  I have one more FR test here so will do that later perhaps and I guess I should still test on Sunday just to confirm.  Thanks for all your support ladies, 2ww is horrible but at least FF's understand what it's like.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Laura I am so sorry   we do understand what it is like so remember that we are here for you   forget about work for now and take some time for you. I know that it is no consolation but you have something in place, July isn't far away. Take gentle care of you


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Laura
So sorry to hear your news.  Could you have a skive from your work and take a bit of you time.xxxx


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Laura - I am so sorry to hear this. I know there's nothing I can say to take away the pain  hope you get lots of TLC and take care of yourself x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Laura I'm so sorry    It is horrible I know and I second the idea of skiving from work now and looking after yourself. Take care hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Just updating my dates


Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar...............e/c 9th April    
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............stimming 8th april e/c wk 19th April


    

Beanie
CardiffLaura


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Laura sending you both big hugs.    Hoping the spotting stays away,I would definetely still test though,but in the morning...you never know,take the rest of the day for yourself.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura my friend got a bfn same time as you, then tested on her test day and got a bfp.  Honestly you never know


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Laura - it's not over till it's over. I know it is hard but try not to worry until test date. Easier said than done though 

beanie hang on till tomorrow. I am   that you both get good news

sorry fo no other personals but in bed, drowsy and sore. I GOT 6 EGGS can you believe that. The must have been well hidden. I am still in shock. The procedure was extremely painful but that was the hydros. They gave me stacks of sedative so head is in the shed lol. Just hope my easter eggs hatch into little bunnies lol 

Will catch up properly later. Big   to all of my wonderful FF friends who have given me such amazing support.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

laura so sorry  hope its better news when you test again. thinking of you 

omg sugar that is fab news!! Well done you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar woo hoo brilliant news on the eggs you must be over the moon! Hope you are not too sorenow and getting plenty of rest 

Laura hope you are ok xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar congrats hun, 6 was a lucky number for me hope its the same for you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Laura big hugs to you and dh, still keeping everything crossed for you and really hope things change when you test tomorrow  

Sugar, that's fan bl**dy tastic, well done you. Hope you are resting well, fingers crossed for your call,   for bouncing bunnies!

Pick, Marie hows the jabbing going? Managed to do my own menopur last night as dh was awol down the pub. 

Beanie, hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so happy for you Sugar, that is great news. Rest and sleep that sedation off now!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sarah Jane well done on doing the menopur, mine was ok last night, there is not as much liquid as I remember with injecting suprecur so i found it ok. Got DH to do the faffing though   he has gone out tonight so I might have to do it myself if he is not back in time  

hope everyone is ok, its quiet here tonight. x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done sugar,thats bloody fantastic news! 6 is brillaint! Rest up,you did good.

Evening all,how are our pupo and jabbers doing tonight?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sending hugs to you Laura. Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.

Sugar 6 is great, so exciting

Monday is nearly here when I get my scan and learn to do those blinking jabs.  I'm so excited, but think i'm going to need to build up some courage for the needles. Oh well I've got until 22nd to find some.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all good. xx


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

BFP!

Am in cautious shock. Can't believe this has worked and hoping it sticks.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Beanie that is wonderful - congrats to you and dh! 

Good luck for Monday Helen, glad things will be moving forward for you at last

Hugs to you Laura  

Sugar, hope the pain has eased off 

Ravan, hope you are ok - not long till you get started now

Jules, good luck for follow up

Marie, Pick, hope my fellow jabbers are doing ok 

Pix, Jo, Sam, Queenie, Jule, Taffy, Mimi, Miriam, Kara, hope you are all well

Enjoy the sunshine today everyone!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH BEANIE!!!!!! Congratulations!!! That's awesome news, well done!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That's such fantastic news Beanie well done.x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

that is fantastic news. I bet you are so excited.

Laura - how are you doing?  
Sarah - hows things going for you? hope you keeping ok
Helen good luck for monday. The jabs are not so bad once you get your head around sticking them into you  
Pick - hows things? Hope you are doing ok
Taffy - hows teeny? Hope you both ok and enjoying the sunshine
Raven - cheers, I am still sore today (talk about pain yesterday -    ) It is better but am going to take it easy. Not long for you, bet you are getting excited now. Any more news on the house?

Well the embryologist called this morning - we have 4 bunnies waiting for us. ET is booked for 12 on Monday. I am still in shock that I am writing this


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats beanieb and sugar


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Sugar! Wow, what a turnaround!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sugar I am so pleased for you that is the best news and such a fantastic change.

I am doing ok, a bit all over the place.  i had a massive barnie with DH last night over nothing so feeling a bit tearful.  I don't get why they just can't be more supportive and maybe a little more sympathetic as I am all over the place at the moment but he can't be understanding about it.  What a knob he is sometimes.  He is sorry today but I can't be bothered with him at the moment.  We are going for an Indian tonight so I know that will cheer me up even if I have to sit opposite him and eat it.LOL.x  My brother and his girlfriend are coming so adleast I will have one understanding female there.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sugar, great news on your bunnies    for Monday

Pick, sorry dh is not being supportive for you. Men are from Mars, women are from Venus, it is so true. I had a big barnie with my dh the other day about the lack of support. He keeps it all in, complete opposite to me, so in my hormonal state read the lack of talking about not caring. I'm trying my best to remember that he does care and is upset but doesn't show it. He did say that he doesn't want to heap his worry on me as i have enough to go through, which made me really think about how he is feeling too, I know he blames himself for our situation even though I tell him it is no one's fault. I think he mulls things over at work when I am not around. This whole process is really tough for a couple, hope you can have a big cwtch and enjoy your evening together with your friends


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay Beanie      well done .Bet you and hubby are on cloud nine.Fantastic news!!

Laura how are oyu today?

Sugar hope you get great numbers today and no pain today.No news on the house,really fustrating coz I have my eye on a beautiful house....but to get it,I have to sell in the next 4 weeks!   Somehow dont think thats going to happen   But I have just e-mailed my estate agent and asked their opinion about putting it on the market with someone else as well lol....Im trying to get them to try harder lol...you never know  

Hows the jabbing going Sarah,marie & pick?

Morning all....oops afternoon   all this sun has gone to my head lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sorry sugar....just read 4..thats more good news,roll on monday.Well done!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Laura sorry it was a bfn, but I tested 2 days early (naughty I know) and got a negative.  I also have af type pains and did for a while after positive test.  So you never know till test date, will keep my fingers crossed for you.   

Beanieb congratulations on your   you both must be over the moon.

Sugar well done on 6 eggs.  All the best for Monday.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Sarah, my DH sounds very similar to yours he blames himself and keeps it all in.x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Raven - fingers crossed that you get a buyer super soon. It is horrid when you see a house you love but are not in a position to buy. 

Pick - you are definately not alone when it comes to unsupportive hubbies. At some point they are all clueless as to what we go through. Me and dh had a huge row that lasted all weekend because he said I was taking my bad mood out on him and his response was to be stroppy with me. That did not help at all. If you explain how you feel (and cry a bit/lot) that usually makes them feel guilty   . We are all here for you though. We all understand how it feels  

Sarah - hope you and dh are all ok now. They are a nightmare for keeping their emotions in. I often mistake that for him not caring and he gets very upset when I say so. But I do feel that all of this means somthing different to me though. I worry and get very stressed while he just says 'dont worry' like it is an option. I could strangle him sometimes. Admittedly he has been rather more tolerant of my moods lately. Rather glad of that tbh  

Laura - is tomorrow you otd?   that you just tested too early and that the result will change for you  

Tricky - so glad that your last scan went well, glad the babies are doing well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beanie, that's brilliant, fantastic news!! Well done you and DH.  

Sugar, that's so fab that you had 6 eggs and have 4 lovely easter eggs!  Wishing you tons of luck for your ET on Monday  

Thanks for all your thoughts and wishes. I've had more spotting and did CB digital this afternoon which was BFN so I'm certain that is that. I will use the other CB digital tomorrow am just to confirm but have stopped the cyclogest from this evening.  DH just said he didn't expect it to work anyway, flippin blokes  .  I tried to tell him that I knew IUI wasn't likely to work but that during the wait I'd got really confident it may have done, think that was all to complicated for him to understand though.  So I spent yesterday evening feeling miserable and he was quiet and moody - great, not.  He insisted we go out for a curry and then hardly said a word to me.  I'm trying not to think about it too much.  Have to focus on our DE cycle in July and can now finish sorting hotels etc (flights already booked).  Also need to lose some weight if I can find some self control from somewhere, lol.  Your support has been amazing, thank you so much.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

laura Im so sorry for your result   I know hugs dont make you feel any better but I want to hug you anyway   
I think your hubby is propably hiding his true feelings,men do tend to do that,great when it works but I dont think they know what to say or do when it turns out a bad result.So sending him a hug too  
I think its great you are focusing now on your DE,july is only round the corner,although I was hoping you wouldnt need it.Hope  your ok


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

laura im so sorry about your bfn hun big hugs for you   

sugar well done on your 4 bunnies hun thats fab news   for for monday hun     

beanie b congratulations hun i bet you havent stopped smileing yet     

ravan i hope your house sells quick hun   pm me what area you have found the new house to    

big hugs to everyone else


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura sorry about your bfn.  I thought it had worked for you.  Men don't know what to say.  July will soon be here hun


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Laura I'm so sorry, sending you lots of


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Laura, I'm really sorry about your bfn, take care


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Beanie OMG amazing news! Well done many many congratulations to you and dhxx

helen good luck for you apt tomorrow.

sugar fantastic newson your 4embies, best of luck for transfer tomorrow

laura sorry you have had the result confirmed,and things are tricky with dh. They are strange creatures i agree

pick sorry to hear about your row with dh, its awful falling out I hope things are ok now.I agree men are totally different to us how they react. with me I know my dh gets irritated if he thinks I am obsessing or if I "go on" about treatment so i tend to come on here instead and then let him bring the subject up himself. he is being quite good at the moment and asking questions. but we do have an issue on the horizon he wants to book a summer holiday with the stepkids but I don't want to go anywhere far flung if treatment works. we have agreed to wait still we find out the result before booking. but he thinks even if its positive its fine for me to go to america / australia if there is "no medical reason" why not. i think me not feeling comfortable with it is a good enough reason but we start falling out when it gets to that point!! Men!! 

Hope everyone else is getting on with / managing to ignore their husbands and are ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats Beanie on your 

Sugar Good luck for Monday   

Laura   good luck for July 

Helen Good Luck for your appointmnet tomoz you'll be a pro at the jabs like the rest of us in no time.

Hope everyone else is doing OK, will be back on on Tues after Follow up xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Laura so sorry you had a bfn this am, keep your positive thoughts for July, it wont be too long  

Beanie wonderful news you had a bfp, bet you cant believe it   

Sugar, wonderful news on 6 embryos, good luck for transfer tomorrow  .  HAs the pain settled.

Ravan good luck on the house.  Where os the house you have seen?  I was gonna text u fri and pop in, ill def be popping in this week if you are free, ill text first.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Laura, really sorry to hear you got BFN -   xx

Beanie - OMG!!! congratulations!! xx

Sugar - well done on 4 embryo's and good luck for tomorrow xxx

Hi sarah - hope you are ok

Hello Kara, queenie, raven, mimi, claire, jule, pick, nic and everyone!!

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Sugar, wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow   

Helen, good luck for scan tomorrow

Pick, Marie, hope the jabs are going well. I'm doing ok with mine - good luck for scans on Tues

JulesP, good luck for follow up, hope you get some answers (and about funding too)

Laura,   to you

Hi Jo, I'm ok thanks, managing to stay calm so far! Hope you had a good day with your nan on her birthday

Jule, hope you get some dates soon you can add to the list on here

Pix, how are you doing?

Queenie - back from hols yet? Hope you had a fab time

Ravan, I have my fingers crossed 

Sorry if I missed anyone, hello to all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

laura so im sorry you have a bfn ..its good you have a plan in place for july   beannie congrats bet you cant believe it ...take it easy   sugar good luck for transfer


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar good luck today hun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Loads of luck for your transfer today sugar


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck for your transfer today Sugar.

I had a scan this morning, I got a bit confused with the doctors name I thought it was Grace but it's Jo Ithink - does anyone know if I am right or not.  I have a bit of a mushy brain.

I have about 9 small follies on one side and 6 on the other but I am only on day 7 so she said that was normal.  I have to go back Wednesday for another scan to see how they are coming along.

I hope everyone is well.

Sarah how are you doing?x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just a mega quick one as I am sat in the car in the carpark and about to go in.  

Thank you so much for you thoughts and wishes. I will reply when I am home and hopefully pupo. Nit heard how the embrys have been over the weekend but hopefully they have all been growing nice and strong. 

Xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya guys, Sugar loads of luck for today hope it goes well for you. 

Well done on scan pick.

I had my 1st scan this morning (day 5), I have one at 12mil on the right and 3 others under 10, and 3 smallies on the left. Don't know what happens next as they are ringing back this avo with instructions. I'm happy enough with this, I dont' think I had any over 10 at the same stage last time as far as I can remember.

sarah do you have scan today?

hope everyone is ok  xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent read back but will later

tons to do today

laura hugs hun

sugaar good luck today

girls i will read back about your scan news later


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April  
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............follow up 13th April
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


    
   

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April  

Hi all
I have had a 6cell and a 7cell put back today so I am officially PUPO    Janet Evans did the transfer as it was very difficult for Arianna to get the cathetar in and it was unbelievably painful. I have now decided to spend the next two weeks on the sofa reading and watching tv   Other than that it all went well. I am just so relieved that its over and now I just have to wait until test date. Will stop by later for a proper catch up with everyone


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

wooohoooo fantastic news Sugar.Relax and put your feet up.Congratulations for being PUPO


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Well done Pick and Marie...good day for scans and transfers eh!
Helen did you have a scan too?
Jules hope your follow up went well,any news?
Laura how are you?
Sarah did you scan today?Hows the jabs going?

Hi to Sam,millimags,queenie,Jule,JK1,pix and anyone else I've missed  

You all enjoying the weather?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar thats great news


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie and pick your scans seem to have gone well

sarah is it today or tomorrow,im thinking tomorrow but hey my brain is mush lol

jules tons of luck with your follow up tomorrow

hiya to everyone else


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Great news Sugar.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fab news sugar, pupo woohoo

Great news on scans ladies


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi pick and Marie - really pleased for you both about your scans - everything seems to be moving in the right direction!!

Sugar - congratulations on your PUPO - really happy for you - take it easy and try and enjoy this time!! xx

Kara - did you have a good weekend?

Hello Sarah, Raven, Claire, Mimi, Miriam, Quennie, Nic, Beanie and everyone!!

AFM I got a letter from the house of commons saying the MP was looking into it - i also got another questionnaire from the hospital -even though they confirmed they received the other one back?  Its all v strange!!

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jo the weekend was fab thank you

sounds like admin are sending out the forms, great about your mp


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on being Pupo Sugar 

Sounds like good news on the scans front too xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Yay Sugar, congrats you are pupo, hope you are staying put on that sofa

Pick, Marie, well done on your scans today - good luck for the next one. Got mine tomorrow so fingers crossed for some nice follies (see Kara, your brain has not gone mushy!)

Good luck tomorrow Jules

Good to hear you had a response from your MP Jo

Hope everyone is good today, loving the sunshine


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

good luck for your scan tomorrow Sarah xx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yay sugar, that's great.

Had my scan today and everything is fine apart from my left ovary is on top of my uterus which could be a problem, but they wont investigate that unless we have a failed cycle.
I start my jabs on 22nd April and have baseline scan on 10th May.  Yay, yay, yay it all starts.

Hope everyone else is ok.xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Brill news helen, good luck hun


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck with the scan Sarah.  
Hi Helen, they told me that my left ovary was on top of my uterus and I was a bit concerned but when they did a scan she showed me with the end of the probe my ovary and said they could see if quite clearly so would be able to get to it.  Try not to worry about that.xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck today Sarah


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the good luck wishes people  

Helen, good news on your scan, great you can get started.

Back later...


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi everone, hey sugar, congratulations on being pupo sorry it was so painful. Hope you are recovering ok and resting up. 

Jo brilliant to hear about your letter from MP. 

Sarah good luck for your scan today hope it goes well

Helen good news on the scan, you are all ready to go now bet you can't wait

I got a call yesterday to say carry on with 150 menopur and start cetrocide tonight, then due back friday. Not sure when EC will be yet. We haven't had a cetrocide demo so will be a bit like flat pack furniture assembly tonight, dh saying he doesn't need to read the instructions and me insisting we do lol!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

helen thats great news

sarah loads of luck with your scan today. 

marie deffo read the instructions cause i think its a little different to the suprecur/menopur....i kinda remember something about not injecting too close to the menopur but that might be my brain making things up lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just a quicky.....good luck today Sarah will be thinking of you


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good luck for today Sarah, thinking of you.

Thanks everyone, it's so exciting being ready to go and I think I'll be fine with the jabs.
Pickwick  -I was a bit concerned about my ovary being on top of my uterus, but I guess there is no point worrying unless it becomes a problem.

Hope your all enjoying the beautiful sunshine we are having.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen it might not be a problem at all as ovaries move around quite a bit and when full of follicles it might well drop down so try and stay calm about it if you can


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah Kara thats what Louise said, so I'm not going to think about it unless I have to.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know how hard it is not to worry, your so close to starting now enjoy the run up to treatment


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's exactly what I plan on doing.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya girl


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

Sarah - good luck with your scan today   for good news
Helen - jabbing time will come around so quickly, enjoy the sunshine while your mine is not totally obsessed with needles   . I am sure that your ovarie will move once it is full of follies. Mine did and they are very clever at ec at finding them
Marie - good luck with the cetrocide, glad its all going well for you 
Julespenfold - how are you doing? hope things are ok with you
Jk - I am lost with everyone, what are the mps looking into?

Mimi, Kar,Jule,Raven,Ebonie,Miriam - hope you are all doing ok, I have been rubbish at keeping in touch the last few days. i am trying to be a little more focused now but it doesnt really help. TBH it all feels like nothing has actually happened other than being unbelievably sore and tender around my right tube (think the embryologist was pushing the scanner too hard). It feels more like I have had surgery than ec and et, it has all been so much worse than last time - from start to finish. I just hoep the outcome is different too. I take all my pills in the morning and the jabs in the night - that way I remember to take everything   

Hope everyone is doing ok, off to make James birthday cake now so will check back later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar sorry your feeling rough, maybe your body is telling you to rest up. those naughtie hydros are awful things


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar sorry you are feeling poorly.  Just try and rest and make sure you look after yourself.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks sugar, I'm sure I will be obsessed in no time.  Try and take some time out to rest hun. x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all
laura i'm so sorry to hear your news so hoped it would be a bfp for you. take time now and look towards your tx in july.  

beanie congrats on your bfp  

sugar fab news hope you are resting up and enjoying being pup
hope all other jabbers are doing well.


afm had a fab time in spain weather was lovely and ate far too much. def need tot lose some weight now. got home at 4am. loads of washing to do now.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie nice to see you back and im glad you had a nice holiday, have you got a lovely tan?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome back queenie, glad you had a great time


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Queenie - welcome back, glad you had a good holiday

Sugar, sorry you are feeling so sore, I hope you are looking after yourself and staying on the sofa / watching rubbish telly / eating treaty food etc  

Laura, hope you are doing ok  

Jules, hope you got some answers today

Hope jabbing is going ok Pick and Marie. What is it about men and not reading instructions eh Marie!

Glad you are feeling positive Helen. One of the nurses told me that ovaries drop down like branches on fruit trees heavy with ripe fruit, I like that image  

Well scan went well, it was a consultant from obs and gynae who I'd not met before who was very nice. I've got 8 follies on the left and 7 on the right, 7 are over 10mm (none over 12 yet) and a few tiddly ones. She considered putting me back up to 375 menopur to bring the smaller ones on, then discussed with Grace and they decided to leave me on 300. I'll have another scan on Fri and they might scan me again on Mon depending on how the smaller ones are doing. I'm really pleased with today, theres 2 or 3 more than this stage last time and I'm happy to stim longer if needs be. I am going to have a big fat steak tonight, bring on the protein!

Ravan, Jo, Pix, Kara, Mimi, Jule, hope you are all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah that is great news, you must be pleased


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Good news Sarah, Congratulations on being pupo Sugar, keep looking after yourself. Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

fab news sarah and good luck Sugar.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

fantastic news Sarah,those are really good numbers! Not long till friday,enjoy your steak lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks girls...steak was scrummy!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

well done Sarah - I bet they'll all get to a good size before EC!!

Hi Sugar - hope you are feeling a little better this evening and making sure you don't move from the sofa!! MP is looking into why IVF Wales have not received the funding for the second cycles. xx

Queenie - welcome back, hope you had a fab holiday!!

Had a lovely walk this evening in the sunshine at Cosmeston with DH and my furbaby....roll on summer!!!!

Hope everyone is ok 

Jo xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Evening all

Welcome back Queenie, bet your all tanned and very chilled.

Well Done Sarah all crossed for EC not long now

Hope everyone else is doing OK xx

AFM - today went well I have just put a post on the Funding thread re points from today about the 2nd cycle, spent more time talking about that than my treatment.

Basically nothing was wrong on my previous cycle every thing was perfect and I am just unlucky. All they are going to do next time is increase the menopur (from 225 to 375) to try and get more embros. We talked about blasts and Assisted hatch and both are an option depending on the number of embros. Basically if i have a lot the will blast and if i dont they will do assisted. They will definately be putting two back as well last time I had one on the first and then two on the fet.

Unfortunately for me we are not in a position to self fund at this time so I will now be waiting until the 2nd funding is sorted. JE did say I am too old to be considered for Egg Share and as we didn't get loads last time would be better to keep all for us. We have decided that we will give it until about September and if nothing has happen look into finding the £4K plus we would need.

A bit gutted but looking on the positive side that although I may need to wait at least I am getting a 2nd go 

I think the list needs a bit of updating but I've just changed my bits

Jules x

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................Hopefully start injecting in May
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April  
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............Waiting
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


    
    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April  
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............scan 12th April...start jabs 21st April...ish!
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............Waiting
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April


      
    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule im glad your appointment went well and i hope that the funding issues are sorted for you by then, have a little break and enjoy the summer with penfold


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Great news Sarah, sounding really good.
Welcome home Queenie, hope you had a good time
Jules, glad your appointment went well. Really hope the wait wont be too long for you.

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Sarah...............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April  
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Jules...............Waiting
Marie ..............baseline 6th April, e/c wk 19th April
Sugar .............. OTD 27th April  


Have updated my bits on the list.  Hope everyone is ok this evening.x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar greatnews you are pupo make sure you rest up.

Sarah glad your scan went well.

Good news you had a plan jules at your fu, know its a little wait but make the most, sept will be here befpre you know it.

Great to hear you had a good hol queenie, welcome back


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Glad your fu went well Jules and you have a plan, hope things get sorted soon.

Jule, great you have dates to add to the list, fab that you will be starting this month

Glad you are enjoying the sunshine Jo! Hope you will be able to plan for next tx soon

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That's good news Sarah, really good results.
I have a second scan today to see how my follies are doing, I am hoping that they will be able to give me some measurements although can anyone tell me how big they should be?  They were all small on Monday so I am not sure what to expect today.  I am feeling excited but apprehensive as I don't really know what is good or bad.  I saw a lady called Jo I think but she is not a nurse or if she is she wears normal clothes.  Does anyone else know her?  She is really lovely but doesn't necessarily share the information with you just writes everything down.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck today pick, i know jo and i found i had to ask her stuff. it is ok to ask

i think ivf wales like the lead follicle to be around 20mm at the last scan though other clinic say less.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to all having scans today

I'm lost and brain like mush so doing bulk thing lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara - Is Jo a doctor then?  I am not sure to be honest.  I also saw Marie the other day who is lovely.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah she came from gynae i believe


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

kara welcome back, thanks for the cetrocide tips. I did get stuck because it says you have to pull back to check for blood. I have not done that before and the plunger was mega stiff so I couldn't do it, injected anyway and am still alive today. Do you have any suggestions on the best way forward?

helen have fun relaxing and getting ready. 

Sugar hope you are feeling better hun and resting up lots. 

welcome back queenie hope you had a lovely holiday. 

sarah yay great news on scan yesterday, well done. Was it Jo you saw? I fancy steak now you have said that. 

jules good to hear you have a plan after follow up but sorry you have to wait for funding. hope you girls get some good news about that soon 

Jule wicked news you have your dates, bet you are excited?

Pick best of luck for scan today, I can't remember what day you are on as to how big your follicles might be. I remember seeing jo for my first scan last time and she said she wouldn't count the follicles as they were under 10mm, defo ask away if you are not sure. I think someone told me she is a doctor who came from newport. 

I had rubbish night last night, fell out with dh again about holidays    also he wants to come to scan friday (which is good) but he has his kids and they are off school so his solution is for them to come too (not good  ). Tis a 3 hr drive and they know nothing about tx so would all be a nightmare as far as I am concerned and happy to go alone.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie, I am on my 9th Menopur injection this evening.

I saw Marie today at IVF Wales - she was really lovely and did a little print out for me with the sizes of all my follies.  I have 10 on the left and 9 on the right all ranging between 10 and 15mm.  I am in now again on Friday for another scan and EC will be Monday or Tuesday they reckon.

I can't believe it is here so quickly.  Any advise on stating calm and what to expect for EC would be really appreciated as I am a bit scared.xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie good news the plunger was hard to pull back this means all is ok and your not in a vein (very rare in belly) if you were in a vein it would be easy to pull plunger back and blood would enter the syringe. i can understand younot wanting you dh to come wiith the kids, it would put you under pressure im sure

pick great news on your scan, your follicles sound lovely and are growing nice and even, as for staying calm its mind of matter and try and keep busy. ec is scary for everyone first time but it really is ok


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi pick, 

Scan sounds good and glad you got info from Marie she is lovely isnt she. I think your follies sound great for day 9, and you have lots too so thats brilliant. I am a few days behind you, on day 7 today. 

As for ec, don't worry its nothing to be scared of. What will happen is you are in a little ward area where your hubby can wait with you, you will be asked to put on nightie and dressing gown and slippers etc. then you will be taken in to have a canula put in your hand, little blue slipper things on your feet and a surgical cap thing to cover your hair, you will look super sexy. then you are taken into theatre, there is a chair a bit like the one you have the scan on, for you to pirch your bum on and it reclines. it has 2 separate leg rests which they open up when you are out of it. Then basically they pump you full of sedative and you will float off. You might be aware of what is going on but you should not feel any pain and they are quick to give you more. the drugs also have some sort of amnesiac in them so you forget. 

I had a hypnotherapy cd i listened to during my last cycle, I'm not really into that kind of thing but just did it to give it a go. I think it might have made me calmer for my ec coz I remember lying back and going "3, 2, 1, relax" in my head


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Marie that has made me feel loads better.  I have purchased a new nightie as mine are all a bit ropey and I have everything else.  It's so worth it I know but I am just apprehensive as it's my first go.x
I had a row with my DH last night as well believe it or not regarding the lining of my womb.  I know I am being a little pickey at the moment but I also knew that I was right.  I we are both a bit anxious so we are being a bit narkey.
I hope you sort it out about going for your scan on Friday - my next one is Friday.  Let's hope its a good day for scans gal.x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news on your scan Pick, lots of lovely follies - good luck for Friday. EC is ok, I'm sure you will be fine, the nurses are lovely and put you at your ease before you go in and the sedatives are fab, you'll be away with the fairies! I think being snappy with each other goes with the territory at such an emotional time, hope you are ok  

Marie, hope you get things sorted for scan on Friday so it will be as stress free as poss for you - good luck! 

I'm scanning Friday too. I'm meeting up in Cardiff with a couple of mates tomorrow and we're staying over, so no long drive before scan this time. Does anyone know a good place to eat in Cardiff centre? Heard there are lots of italian restaurants but no idea about anything! Any top tips welcome

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah that sound lovely staying over in cardiff


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck to all you lovely ladies for scans and ec's etc

Sarah lovely indians in cardiff but don't know names lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah, really looking forward to it, we got a good deal for an afternoon of pampering in the hotel spa, what a treat!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh wow very nice

ive never been to a spa


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Neither have I, am very excited!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will have to give us a blow by blow report


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Sarah - I had a lovely meal at Jamie Oliver's Italian in the St David's 2 Centre. You can't book a table but you should be ok getting one during a weekday lunchtime. Really nice food and reasonably priced. Hope you have a great day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Nic, sounds lovely


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy your pampering sarah    sugar good luck hope 2ww doesnt drag did you get any frosties? hi everyone else im really behind im sorry


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello ladies. Sorry I am mega behind but I think Sugar, well done on your ET. Marie & Pick sounds like things are going well.  Sarah, Helen, Ravan - hope you're doing ok too?

I'm fine, have got my head around it after a difficult weekend.  I just got really down over the w'end and DH just doesn't understand. He just said he didn't expect it to work anyway. 

I've had a nightmare this evening, just back from 2 days in london for work and found a leak under my kitchen sink!  So after clearing out the whole cupboard (I filled 2 bin bags with stuff I don't need,lol) and drying everything out I dropped a light bulb onto the kitchen floor - more clearing up.  Fed up now and hungry as I was going to cook something but it's a bit late now after all the cleaning up.

  to all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sarah, sorry forgot to say re restaurants in Cardiff:
- jamie's italian is great!
- there's a new Carluccios nearby too, next to Wagamama (which is also great)
- or Cafe Rouge is good too
these are all in/around the new st davids 2 shopping centre
Enjoy!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pick, men eh?! I think everyone can get a bit tetchy at times like this, hugs to you. Mine has come up trumps and got his mum to have the kids so thats great. We made up now, though he said all this stuff gets him stressed and takes it out of him, I had to   love them.
Hope you have made up too. Yes fingers crossed for a good scan day friday 

oooh sarah that sounds lovely.Cardiff has probably changed a lot since I lived there but I remember one really lovely italian above the cornish pasty shop next to the little church opposite the st davids centre, and there used to be an old Orleans on that same street too.Enjoy it loads 

Oh Laura massive hugs to you.   I know what you mean, its as if life snaps back to normal for them.Hope you have something quick and easy and yummy to eat after a nightmare evening


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th
Marie..............e/c April 19th
Sarah.............e/c wk 19th April 
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish

    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just posting a new list.Good luck to all having scan over the next few days.Looks like the week of the 19th is going to be a busy week in clinic.  Hope your all doing well,not too bloated.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey girls maybe you should all meet up at clinic, lol

ravan 12 days huni woo hoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

think I need to adjust my ticker,think its about a week out.
Gonna email Lyndon later coz when I was asking clinic about what happens when I ovulate this month(when they put embryos back) and they said 'oh I'm not sure when they do it' day 3? day4? So going straight to the main man to find out lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good idea hun, straight from the horses mouth so to speak


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Bellinis is nice on Park Place opposite Henrys.  HAve a fab time and good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi all, Ravan loving the list. So close now for you, hope you get an answer from Lyndon. 

Hope all jabbers are ok. Cetrocide is a pain in the bum, tricky to get all the liquid drawn up and I am paranoid its not working as I am getting loads of ewcm now. 

Can't believe some people are so weird, was just in the kitchen waiting for the kettle and male colleague suddenly said "are you not pregnant yet" out of the blue, apparently thats his idea of making conversation and just thought I should be because we got married last year! I should have pinned him down for three hour lecture on the intricacies of why I am not pregnant yet. Obviously him and wife must have conceived on honeymoon   

he has been on messenger now apologising lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh Marie what a knob like he couldn't have made conversation about anything else.  
I have a silly question for you girlies.  If I have ET next week I will take a few days off work but I have a hair appointment on Saturday the 24th can I go to it?
I know stupid question but I just don't know how easy to take it as I don't want to take any chances.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

pick you are so blunt   that made me laugh.
As for your appointment,I dont see why you cant go.Many woman still continue to work after e/t so its really your choice.My only advise is chill for the 1st few days,although saying that I went to an iron maiden concert 2 days after e/t!  If you 2nd guess something,dont do it....not regrets.But I'm sure a trip to the hairdressers will be nice for you too,the 2ww does drive people  

Its going to be a fun week next week with so many e/c and e/t.Im excited for you all


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Ravan
I am excited but a bit pooping my pants as well.  It's just the not knowing that makes me scared I think.xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I am excited and nervous too... feels so different to last time, am not so uncomfy at all.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Well im just excited for you all   going be a very busy week!
Marie good luck with scan tomorrow,will you get your date for collection then?

Good luck Sarah too.Will be thinking of you both.

pick do you have a scan tomorrow too?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar how you feeling?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Ravan thanks 
I'm not sure if I will get collection date tomorrow... will be sure to let you know though!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes I have a scan to tomorrow Ravan - I am praying that my follies have grown some more.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I am a bit lost here now, been absent for few days So here goes!

Sarah, Marie and Pick hope all is growing well, good luck for your scans.

Yay so close for you now Raven, good luck

going to have a read and a good catch up

good luck girlies


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Evening ladies - came back last night from the most wonderful 4 night holiday on Mull. Weather was glorious - total paradise - saw dolphins, otters, seals, and eagles.... and didn't think about tx at all - well maybe just once or twice   

Just wanted to wish everyone the best - I'm not likely to be a cycler until July (but more likely October) as I'm on Gonapeptyl to suppress endometriosis, so I'll probably dip in and out of this thread for a while (and will try to keep up tp speed with the big news) - will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed. If anyone's got any specific questions they think i can help with more than happy to be PM'd as I might miss individual posts. Look forward to seeing people at the meet(s)  

take care all xxxxx 

Sam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

look forward to meeting you Sam and hope the tabs work


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a busy couple of weeks coming up 

Sarah marie and pick good luck for tomoz.

Laura - know exactly how you feel about other halfs mine is exactly the same just seems to shrug it off say ar well maybe next time and then carry on as if the last few weeks haven't happened.  

Raven - not long now will you still be at the meet?

Sam - I think i'll probably be with you on the cycles will be good to meet you at the next meet x

Hope everyone else is doing OK and looking forward to the sunny weekend xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OOh girls 3 of you together.  That will be nice cause at least you can use each other for support.  GOod luck to you all Pick, Marie and Sarah, will be thinking of you all  

Ravan lovely to see you today.  Did you do anything about the house details?  Hope dh doesnt stop me coming around lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

all 3 of you, omg girls good luck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar how are you?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule he agrees with you lol Im e-mailing him in the morning....or in a minute so he has it by the morning lol

Andy had a massive row with my neighbour not too long ago! The parents are never there and the house was filled with teenagers!The music was so loud Sam wouldnt go to sleep!And they have a young toddler in there too!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh no its not good is it, the sooner they sort out the details and do their job and sell your house the better.  You got a lovely big house and many good selling points and they should be pushing that, you push them and get them to pull their fingers out, thats what you are paying them for!!!! Good luck, keep me posted.  Ill be doing the same with our agents as soon as we get a bit of colour in our garden.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the three amigos good luck for today


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello girls
EC on Monday I am just waiting for the phone call to advise times etc.
Also, they are worried about me getting OHSS so high protein all weekend for me.  I have just had a glass of full fat milk - mmmm nice.
My lead follies are 23 and 24mm.  I am so scared.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done pick!wow they are nice and juicy lol Dont be scared,your almost there...and we are all here for you  

one down 2 to go! hope to hear more good news from you all!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Apparently they are going to phone me and tell me when to take the trigger injection this afternoon.  Does anyone know when I should expect the call?x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I imagine it would be before 4pm,but theres nothing stopping you from phoning them


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Louise called EC Monday at 9.45am.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yay well done pick! Nice early one


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, amigo no 2 checking in...

Had my scan, follies doing well, slowly but surely getting there, biggest one is 17 then have 3 at 16 etc They did wonder whether I'd go in Tuesday for EC or back for a scan Mon and have EC on Wed. Just got back from Cardiff in time for my call, so...EC is on Tuesday 11.15. Yikes...it's all getting a bit close now. 

Well done Pick, scan results sound fab! Hope you got on well today Marie.

Sugar, hope you are doing ok   

I'm scooting off now for acupuncture, but will be back later to catch up properly, hope everyone is ok


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi guys, Pick yay well done your follies sound great! keep drinking lots of water!

Good news Sarah sounds like its all going fab!

I have 11 follies from 7 -16mm, EC. will be Wednesday but don't know what time yet. They are going to call on monday with details. Hoping for lots of growth this weekend

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done ladies! what a busy week we will be having lol so happy for you all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just think by next weekend you will all be pupo with sugar!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar the person..... not pupo with sugar....think ive had too much sun lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done Sarah and Marie, what a week next week is going to be.xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you three amigos have all done well woo hoo, so pleased for you

so ec mon/tue and wed, gona be a very exciting week


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all, long time no see. Things have been a little weird here but I am starting to finally feel more like me today  

Huge congrats to Pick, Marie and Sarah -     for lots of growth over the weekend and for lots of follies at EC.

Raven - wow it is so close for you now. Bet you are mega excited  

Kar, Mimi, Queenie, Jules, Julespenfold, Pix hope you are doinng well and enjoying the lovely sun. 

Well since ET I have been in so much pain it has not been funny. It was sharp stabbing pains all down my right side around my tube and ovary. I was rather worried at one point and half expected to explode (I imagined a massive amount of internal bleeding as my belly was bigger than Kars   )  Once I had calmed down a little it seemed to get a bit better. I am still sore but it more a dull aching than sharp stabs. It has made sleeping really difficult so I have spent the whole week vegging on the sofa doing nothing. Its been fantastic   . Last night and today I have had some period pains so I am hoping that as I am 4dp3dt that it is implanting pains - I hope so  . Well I should be better at keeping in touch now as I am feeling so much better now, more like my old self. I hope eveyone has a fab weekend. Enjoy the sun as rain is on its way next week


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww sugar sorry to hear you have been in pain, it might be an idea to call the clinic if you feel like this still next weel. good to see your enjoying being a bum lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi again

Marie, great news on your scan! It's getting exciting and Ravan will be joining in very soon too, woohoo. Kara, you could have the most exciting week out of all of us  

Sugar, sorry you have been feeling so rough, hope you have turned a corner and can actually enjoy resting and relaxing now  

The spa was fab, an afternoon of chilling followed by non stop chatter with very old friends. We went out to eat in the Bay in the end at a Dim Sum place, very nice and different. Got home and dh had bought me a big bunch of flowers  

Have a lovely evening everyone, it is so nice that there is still daylight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad you enjoyed the spa hun i quite fancy trying one out one day, maybe make it a ivf wales ff day lol

its sure gona be a week of excitment lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

wow, next week is going to be a real busy one. 

Hope you are all ok. just a quicky to stop by and catch up.  Hope everyone has a good weekend. x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar sorry you where in such pain,but glad you are feeling a bit better  

Sarah glad you had a good time in cardiff,I'd definitely be up for a spa


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....   deivf 12th July
Pick................e/c April 19th.....9.45am  
Sarah.............e/c  April 20th....11.15am  
Marie..............e/c April 21st 
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan.............  FET 26th April...ish

    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April 



Just had to update your dates lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Ravan  

I like the sound of an FF spa meet!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks Ravan you are great with the lists! Getting really closefor you now 

Sarah glad you had a lovely time in Cardiff today it sounds great. Sugar sorry you have been so poorly, I am glad you are feeling better and hope you are being waited on hand and foot!

Pick & Sarah did you get your pregnyl today? I have 5000 is that right? I keep thinking I should have 10,000.

Could have kicked myself before, realised I don't have enough 2ml syringes left to do another 3x days of menopur plus the pregnyl because I only have 2 left so does everyone think its ok to re-use the same one twice? Alternatively I have loads of 1ml syringes left over from my fet cycle. I looked at the total volume of my menopur jab tonight and its only 1ml so do you think it would be ok to use them instead?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Marie

Mine is 5000 too so don't worry. As for syringes, it must be fine to use a 1ml syringe as that is what Ferring sent me with the prescription for menopur. I haven't used them as I had a load of bigger syringes from clinic - Debbie said the bigger ones are a bit easier to use but you can use the 1ml ones. If you'd rather use a bigger syringe, I'm sure you'd be able to get one from your local pharmacy if you explain.

Hope you have a relaxing weekend


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sarah brilliant thanks I will sleep easy now tonight 

I forgot how much I worry about every little thing all the way through cycling


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Marie I used the 1ml syringes for the menopur and it is fine. I only used the 2ml when I had 600ui and had 1.5mls. It saved two jabs. I prefer using the 2ml for the gestone as is a big jab and the one ml syringes feel very flimsy. Could you ring the clinic or your local hospital? Maybe they could help.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie I have 5000 of pregnyl as well.  I keep worrying that I will forget to do it.  Talk about worrying about stupid things.
I am in quite a lot of pain at intervals but apparently my ovaries are'kissing' as they called it.  Still on the high protein - milk shakes all around today I thinkx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

marie reusing syringes is not ideal but hey if you have to hun, ive done it before!

sarah and pick i use 5000 last cycle!

how are you girls feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar any plans for the weekend?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all

Hope the pain from your kissing ovaries eases Pick, keep drinking the moo juice!

How are you today Marie? Hope you slept well. 

Hope you are ok Sugar and Kara  

Sam, sounds like you had a fab time in Mull - it is a beautiful place. Hope you are truly rested and relaxed

Good luck for starting jabs next week Helen

Weekend in the garden for me I think. Saddo that I am I want to take some photos of the fab sunsets caused by the volcano, so maybe a trip to a pub on the coast this evening to get a nice view.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah you will have to post some piccies up


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your scans went well pick sarah and marie ..not long to go now   ravan maia was put back on fri  after surge on monday so 1 day for egg to be released then 3 days how old embryo was   i was lucky timing worked fine just hope af not on wed as clinic would be closed!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi girls hope you are all having alovely day in the sun. Pick hope you are feeling better and  getting lots of rest.

I will just use the 1ml syringes thanks girls, i have loads of them. I am feeling totally fine which is a bit disconcerting! I get a stitch type feeling in my left side quite a bit but thats it. Been for a nice walk up to MILs coz she had made some cakes and now chilling in the gardenn lush!

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie its good your feeling fine. ive been over mil too for a nice long walk but no cake!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

pick  hope the trigger went well, enjoy your drug free day

sarah good luck with trigger tonight. did you go to the pub and take pics last night. the sun did look beautiful as did the new moon

marie hows you?

ravan are you peeing on sticks yet?

howdy to everyone else


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

How are my fellow amigos? Hope trigger went well yesterday Pick. Not many more jabs now Marie!

Thanks Kara, I'd better set my alarm as we have a habit of falling asleep on the sofa in the evenings! Midnight is last jab, yippee! Feeling quite bloated now and a bit bunged up so off to buy some prune juice yuck. I'm afraid hunger got the better of me last night and we were in the pub eating as the sun went down! I'm definitely going to get some piccies today, might go over to Poppit. The moon did look fab didn't it.

Hope everyone is good and enjoying another sunny day.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sugar how are you doing today? hope pain is easing off for you 2ww isn't driving you up the wall


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah midnight trigger woo hoo, deffo sent your alarm and if im awake i will text you lol. poppit is lovely isnt it. the moon was amazing last night, i love the moon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah good luck with trigger

Good luck everyone who is doing something tomorrow


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Good luck for tomorrow Pick   for you and your follies
Hope you stay awake for your trigger Sarah, enjoy your day of no jabs tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Hope everyone has been enjoying the lovely weather. I have had an ok weekend (few arguements with dh but it seems to have sorted themselves out) and the pain seems to be easing. Still sharp stabbings but less and not as bad. Have been a little blocked up too which has not helped. Not sure if that is the gestone or not, hopefully its a sign of other things though


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Just a quick one to wish everyone good luck this week coming - sounds like its going to be mega busy!!

Jo xx


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes girlies.  Just relaxing with a pizza, enjoyed the sun today.  Went to watch my dad play rugby and then to Jamie Olivers restaurant in Cardiff for a light lunch.  I am all ready to go tomorrow, scared as ever but I am trying to be brave.xxx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

ah Pick - i was scared too but once you get there the nurses are Sooooooooooooooooo nice and really put you at ease, you'll be fine hun, good luck and just try and relax and enjoy your pizza tonight!! xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pick good luck for tomorrow,  will be thinking of you  

I'm fine tar been to cinema today to see how to train your dragon, was v good!

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all sorry haven't posted for a while hope you are all well 

pick all the very best for ec tomorrow

sarah good luck for tuesday

maire good luck for wednesday.

wow what a busy week

sugar glad pain has gone and hope you are coping well on your 2ww

raven not long to go for you now.

hi to everyone.

afm had a busy week doing jobs in the house with dh as he as been off as well. have just spend 2 days staining our banister and i have still not finished, and missed all the sun. never mind banister is looking good.
phone this week about lap and they said i am down for end july beg of aug. 
back to school tomorrow boo hoo don't wont to go.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Just popping in to say good luck to Pickwick, Sarah, and Marie for this week


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Pick! Jo is right, everyone is lovely and will put you at ease, you'll do great

Good luck with trigger tomorrow Marie

Hi Queenie, glad that you have a better idea about timing for your lap, hope the time goes quick for you

Hope everyone has had a good weekend, thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck Pick, Sarah & Marie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you girlies and sending you lots of   for this coming week. soz short and sweet but hectic!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hey pix thanks hun. Thanks sarah, don't know what time triggering yet, getting call tomorrow hopefully. 

Been up late looking at florida with dh.he desperately wants to book for this summer (skids getting to the age where they will be too old soon, plus fil will pay). dh has agreed to wait til we know the result but I know he will be gutted if I say no.
Am really in 2 minds, clinic said flying will be ok if positive but its a personal choice. Also a very active holiday not sure how much I could take part in everything. But it does look lovely. 

Have to go to work tomorrow   was supposed to be off but as I feel fine and my dates are a few days later than planned i am going to go in and get my days hol back.

hugs to all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

good luck for this week ladies 
sugar fingers crossed for you - hope you are not going too   on the 2WW
queenie - good news about your lap. you'll be cycling again soon x
hello everyone else


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today pick,will be thinking of you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Good luck today pick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

pick good luck with ec

sugar hope trigger went well

marie good luck with triigger tonight

ravan and jules you girls next


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope today goes ok for you Pick
Sarah - hope the trigger went ok
Marie - good luck for trigger tonight

Queenie - glad you have some dates fo ryou lap now, bet that is a relief that you have a focus now. Glad you had a good holiday. Hope the school term flies by for you

kar Mimi - hope you both doing ok in the heat. Hope bumps are still looking good

Well I am one week down and one to go. The last week has not been too bad as I was uncomfortable and that distracted me a lot but everything seems to be settling now and I feel like myself again. After having cramps on Friday I cannot stop thinking about every little thing, I think this week is going to be very very long


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Pick - All the best for today.
Sarah -How did the trigger shot go?
Marie - Best of luck for tonight's trigger shot.
Hope everyone else is keeping well. 3 days until I start jabbing  Yay!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with the jabbing hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

pick, thinking about you,  hope its going well  
sarah hope you are having a nice relaxing day. 
sugar well done on week one being down. 
wooo hooo helen not long to go now, will fly by!

I am still waiting for a call so I don't know what jabs I am doing tonight or what time trigger is... getting a bit nervous now 
still feel really normal so just worried there is nothing there, even though I have had scans


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

oops spoke too soon, just got call. I am triggering at 11pm for EC 9am weds


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for all the well wishes, they mean so much
Well all done, I was fine considering I was so nervous.  I felt a little discomfort but when all was done they said I was calm throughout and very relaxed
We have got 16 eggs - will keep you posted on fertilisation.
I have been banished by DH to the sofa now and I haven't been allowed to move.  He has just popped out so I thought I would share the news.x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

All set then Marie, good luck for tonight and enjoy your jab free day tomorrow.

Pick, 16 is just fab - well done you! Rest up and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.

Glad you are doing ok Sugar, hope this week doesn't drag too much for you.

Helen, good luck for your jabs

Well, managed to stay awake for trigger, just about...feeling quite relaxed just now, hope it stays that way. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pick - 16 is fantastic, rest up and  I hope that your eggs are getting jiggy and you have good news when they call tomorrow.

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow, its so exciting for you

Marie - good luck with the trigger tonight and your jab free day tomorrow

Helen - only 3 days to go, i bet you cannot wait now.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

pick 16 is fantastic!!!     rest up and get back on that sofa before hubby comes back  

Good luck tonight Marie,your almost there!

How you feeling Sarah?Excited?

Sugar hope this week goes mega quick for you.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Yay Pick, 16, thats awesome!! Hope you are resting up now and being waited on!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick wow well done you, thats a fine batch

sugar hope this week flies for you

marie woo hoo all go now

sarah tons of luck for ec tomorrow

helen not long for you now

ravan 3 weeks is that right?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sarah good luck for tomorrow  I will be thinking of you.x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pick that is fab news. good luck for the call tomorrow.

sarah good luck for tomorrow

marie good luck for jab tonight

sugar hope the next week goes quick for you

helen good luck with the jabs


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pick and Sarah good luck for tomorrow


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Well done Pick - 16 is brill! Just keep your feet up now and keep drinking lots of fluid to reduce risk of OHSS.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Pick - 16 is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G-!-! well done!!

Sugar - hope you are ok xx

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow xx

Marie - good luck for your trigger!!

Hi everyone else - hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah good luck today,will be thinking of you.

Pick good luck with the call.

marie you getting excited?

Sugar how are you feeling?

morning all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - I am good thanks, just waiting ...... endless waiting   . Last week flew by but I feel this week may be very different. We have decided not to test early and to wait until Tuesday. DH thinks its a bad idea to test early. Thankfully its only a week away. I did buy some tests in boots yesterday just to be prepared lol. How are you doing? When do you start testing for ov? It wont be lont till you go in for FET. 

Pick - good luck for the call later  
Sarah - good luck with ET
Marie - not long for you now, enjoy the jab free day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar I agree with your hubby,dont test early.Only a week,you'll have to find somthing to keep you busy  
I have just phoned the clinic and left a message.A/f came today so I need to book a scan for day 10-12 and ov testing from there!   Its come around so fast


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

OOOOOHHHH how exciting that it is all starting for you. It wont be long till you start testing. It certainly has come around quickly.

I really hope that this week is busy, I am trying so hard not to symptom watch but it is getting harder every day. I have had some cramps and tiredness but that could be anything


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hang on in there Sugar.

Thats good Ravan that things are moving for you.

Thanks again to everyone for all the well wishes, they are really appreciated.

Ihave had the call from the embryologist and 13 have fertilised.  I am provisionally booked in for ET on Thursday but they may leave them to go to blast and ET will be moved to Satueday then.  I can't believe it is here already.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

sugar i too agree with your hubby, hold off testing and test once. fingers crossed

ravan woo hoo af is here, omg omg your on the road again.......

pick wow thats ace fertilsation

sarah loads of luck today with ec cant wait to hear

marie hows you? all set for tomorrow?

helen jabs tomorrow?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Kara how are you doing?x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

fantastic numbers Pick,well done!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good thank you pick

ravan i remember the convos we had months and months ago about your fet and now its so so close


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

better late than never eh?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah a little later than we had decided lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for your lovely good luck messages  

All went well once they found a vein for the sedatives, not sure where they were hiding! I managed to stay awake during EC and it was fine. 9 eggs collected, so fingers crossed they do the business overnight. We're having assisted hatching, so ET will be Friday. Slobbing out on the sofa for the rest of the day now.

Pick, great fertilisation, that's brill news

Marie, best of luck for tomorrow 

Ravan, glad af has arrived and things are on the move

Keep away from the peesticks Sugar, hope you are doing ok, not too much longer to wait now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiding veins lol 9 eggs is great hun, rest up now tonight and all the best for the call in the morning, hope it comes before i have to go out as i will be thinking of you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Kara, it was quite funny and definitely took my mind off EC - that was a breeze in comparison. I now feel a bit like pin cushion!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet you do

are you on the gestone now?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, the nurse did the first one and showed Nige how to do it. He told me when he injects the cows he just gives them a couple of slaps on the a*se and then jab straight in. I will lamp him one if he tries that with me!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i have a picture in my mind now of him slapping your bum first lol, have you seen my gestone vid? its good the first one is done


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey sarah what time is your call tomorrow?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

They said between 9 and 10, but could be a bit earlier as it was last time so hopefully catch you before you go. I'll text you if later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im excited for you, are you off work for a little bit now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm excited but nervous - bet you are too lol
I'm going to be at home for a couple of weeks, my boss was lovely and said he was happy for me to lie low and take things easy and I can get on with some work at home but no pressure.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done Sarah,9 is brilliant.Would be funny if he slapped your **** first lol....maybe not for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats great of your boss


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay well done Pick and Sarah. Heres   to yours Marie. There will be a few of you on the 2ww together to keep each other sane!

Great that you are down for July/August Queenie. July/Aug sounds so much better than Aug when it could have been at the end and approaching sept and who knows it could get closer again

Good luck for your jabs Helen

Getting closer now Sugar, hope you are feeling ok

Woohoo countdown on now Raven

may not be on much but thinking of you all lots x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey pix hows you matey?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well done sarah - thats a great number.   they are busy doing what they should be doing right now.

Rest up and let dh look after you

 to all this evening

Another day down 6 to go


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sugar are you managing to stay busy?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Kar

I am trying but it is getting harder each day. Time is passing though. I am struggling not to think about how I feel or every twinge, yawn, sicky feeling that is going on as I will drive myself mad   Got a few fun things planned this week so that should help the time go by. How are you hanging on. Any sign of mini ellard making an entrance? Bet you cannot wait to meet him/her now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the 2ww is not easy at all but having things planned is really good

no sign for me really but hey i dont know the real signs lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

When you feel the need to push get to the hospital   I am sure that when things start you will know. Not too much longer to wait now.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Pix, hope you are not working too hard

Hi Ravan, hope you are ok - any interest in the house? 

Glad you have some fun stuff planned Sugar, hope it helps make the next few days go quicker for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what fun stuff do you have planned?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I am cooking tomorrow - lamb tagine and pear frangipan cake and then pottering round and reading then out with friends for lunch on Thurs and Friday. I will have to make sure that dh has lots of planned for the weekend and then its just the Monday to get through. That may be a long day.

Sarah - what have you got planned for hte next few days, lots of resting and day time tv  

Kar - hope you are taking it easy and not rushing round a million miles an hour


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like your a busy little bee, your cake sounds very interesting

im doing things at hundred miles an hour instead lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah congrats hope they are getting jiggy hun

Pick wow 13 not so unlucky number then lol

Sugar glad you are keeping yourself busy hun, not long now


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done Sarah that's brilliant.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie hope your feeling ok and good luck with ec tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Marie, ooh i can't keep up with everyone


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck tomorrow marie 

Sarah good luck with the phone call in the morning.Been more people looking at the house since I dropped the price,but no viewers as of yet! Frustrating to say the least.I emailed John Francis about the other house lol They replied saying that if it doesnt sell at auction I will be the first person they call(I can live in hope)....because they would take our offer....but we still need sell first


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

John Francis sounds promising Ravan, I hope no one gets there for auction and fingers crossed on your house too.

Good luck Marie!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck Marie  

Good luck for call Sarah

Do you know when ET is Pick?

Hope you get news about house soon Raven


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....   deivf 12th July
Pick................e/t April 22rd  
Sarah..............e/t April 23th
Marie..............e/c April 21st
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck Marie.

Good luck with the phone call Sarah.

ET for me is either going to be tomorrow at 11am or they might let them go to Saturday (blast).  The embryologist explained it to me but I am still a bit confused.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah hoping the call is soon

pick are they calling today?

marie tons of luck

ravan your good at doing the list

sugar hope your well

helen is today jab day?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your messages ladies, just had the phone call. Out of 9 eggs, 7 were injected and 4 have fertilised normally. I'm a bit worried now as most of our embies were fragmented last time. ET is on Friday, don't know what time yet. I was doing well on the PMA front but it seems to have left me for now, need to try and get it back again, I know it only takes one and will keep telling myself that. 

Good luck for today Marie

Sugar, I hope that you are doing ok, enjoy your day of cooking it sounds lovely!

Hiya Ravan - thanks for the list!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hun 4 out of 7 is great thats over 50% , i know how hard it can be to stay postive but come friday you will be on the up im sure. 
i have seen many a perfect embryo fail (lots of mine failed and were perfect) and ladies who get fragmentation go on to have a baby so please try not to get too down


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Kara, I know we aren't supposed to compare cycles, but can't help it lol. Feeling better after a little cry silly me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think its impossible not to compare, crying is a very healthy thing to do and releases those nasty feelings


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better dash

chat later and rest up and watch this morning


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah
A friend of mine had 5 and when it came to transfer day she only had 2 to put back and she has a gorgeous little man now so your results are really positive.
Kara, they are ringing tomorrow at 9.30am to say go go go or wait until Saturday.  So me and DH will be phone watching at home at 9.30.xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah i am one of those ladies that have fragmented embryos and look at me hun.  4 is a good number as well thats the amount that fertilised for me.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you ladies, lovely to hear your positive stories. I think I am just having a bit of a moment, after being really good on the PMA front all through this cycle, it's bound to come out and some point isn't it! 

Good luck for the call tomorrow Pick xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sarah just a quickie as one of my 4 embies needs feeding  
I know just how you feel as my 2nd cycle seemed much worse than the 1st but it was successful - hope yours will be too x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you Taffy, that's lovely   

You girls have cheered me up no end xxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sarah, can't add to the great reassurance that the girls have given  you but want to let you know that I am thinking of you. Soon you will have your embies tucked up where they belong


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sarah - I had 6 eggs and 4 fertilised and only 2 good enough to put back on day 3 and one had fragmentation.  I know it is so hard not to over analyse and stress and worry about every little thing but try to be positive about your embies. You are in a very good position for et

Pick - good luck for the call tomorrow, 

Taffy - hows teeny doing? hope you are all well and see you at the next meet

Pix - how you keeping? how did your exams go? hope the studying is going ok.

AFM - today is plodding but I have been busy cooking (looking and smelling fab   ) I am pooped today as was up all night peeing   so vegging on the sofa watching tv.

Hope everyone is doing ok today and enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar what you cooking? im gona do a roast dinner later, should really go and get some apples for apple sauce but not sure i can be bothered to go out lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I have made a morrocan lamb tagine (but its cooking in the slow cooker) and a pear and frangipan cake. Not that I have moved off the sofa for 2hrs as I am so tired and cannot be bothered.

A roast sounds fab - what meat are you roasting? do you do all the trimmings too. I love big cooked dinners with gravey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im cheating a little and using pork chops lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hiysa ladies sorry i have been awol. we were travelleing down yesterday and dh had a meeting in brum so i was there most of afternoon with no interweb.
i've just got him to setup the netbook forme so i can get on at my mums.
Pick and Sarah great news on your fertilisation calls  

i went for ec this morning, i was the only one in so it was quite chilled. They collected 8 eggs so i have 4 for me. I have to say i am a bit worried about this as 4 seems an awfully low number given i am expecting some to be immature and then some may not fertilise. DH keeps saying it only takes 1 and i know this is true, i just soooo hope we will have at least one embryo to transfer after what happened last time it would be awful to go home with an empty tummy again. 

sugar hope you are doing ok, helen good luck with jabs. 
hope everyone else is okxxxx


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie

That's good that you have 4, DH is right it only takes one and I have everything crossed that you wont be going home with an empty belly.  Sending you loads of hugs and good wishes.xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks pick fingers crossed  
forgot to say Sarah i've gone on gestone too, dr graces idea. a nurse did mine today too and it wasn't too bad so am hoping dh has the gentle touch too!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie good on ya for trying the gestone, i found it so much better that cylogest and soggy farts lol. i can well understand your nerves but im sure you will be smiling tomorrow, very often less eggs mean less chance of immature ones and 8 is a great number. you will soon get ****** off with people saying it only takes one i know i did but its so so true


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done Marie, you've done great. Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow. I've given myself a talking to earlier today and managed to get my pma back thanks to everyone here, I won't say it again, but you know it is true...   Good luck with the gestone. The nurse did mine too - let's hope our dh's were paying attention...kara, I certainly won't miss the soggy farts lol

Hope your embies are doing well Pick, fingers crossed for tomorrow. 

Sugar, hope you have lovely meal later, thanks for your words, you're so right, I just need to focus on Friday. Hope you are feeling ok

Good luck with jabs tomorrow Helen

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah what time is your hubby slapping your **** opps i mean giving you the gestone ?lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

About 8 I think. If he slaps my a*se I will post a pic of his black eye lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now i so so hope he does cause that would make my day lol.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie well done hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah i hope you get to come online and update us on your gestone jab. i so hope your dh slaps you lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry to disappoint, he didn't slap me....but he was a bit over eager, bless. The nurse had shown him how to pull a bit of skin back before injecting, when he did this he nearly knocked me over....took the advice of jabbing positively and quickly a bit too literally and I nearly went through the roof....and then held a cotton wool pad on to stop any leak with such force I am probably going to have a thumb shaped bruise on my butt!!!  It was quite funny though and with a bit of practice he will get a more refined technique (I hope). I've sent him down the chippy to get tea (naughty but want a treat!).


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done to dh lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening Ladies, just trying to catch up - this week is jam packed with news!!

Well done Pick on your 13 embryos - that's brill

Sarah - i think 4 is a mighty fine number of embryo's and well done DH on the gestone jab!!

Marie - well done on your EC - fingers crossed they are doing the business tonight!!

Sugar - sounds like you're keeping busy this week - i think thats the key to the two week wait huni, keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Hi kara, mimi, raven, queenie, pix, i hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine - long may it continue!!!!

AFM no news really - went to the dentist this week - I had to fill in a medical questionnaire and tell him that i'd had IVF as one of the questions was 'have you taken steroids in the last 2 years'!!! I couldn't think of anything to get out of it so just put 'Yes - IVF treatment' then he started asking me about my metformin and why that is linked to IVF treatment!! Oh well!!

Jo xx

PS had filling - really hurt - had to have 3 injections for 1 filling - no wonder they always top my sedatives up in EC!!! hahaha


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I've been AWOL and I haven't caught up yet

Sarah & Marie well done on EC today, you're braver than me going for gestone!  Marie, I only had 1 egg collected last summer and it fertilised - was textbook perfect, except that it didn't stick about.     Good luck both for the phone call.

How are the 2ww ladies?  Who is first to test & when?

AFM, we had friends over last weekend with their 8 month old son. First time we've seen him. Very cute baby but the parents literally didn't talk about anything else all weekend. Didn't ask how we were, nothing!  And the Dad was so insensitive, kept talking about how much their lives are enriched since having him, and kept pointing out to me the bond that he has with his mother, can you believe it!!! It was horrendous, we couldn't wait for them to go home.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah woo hoo to your dh, i personally found slow injecting better , slow but constant pressure, the first time i didnt even realise the needle was in. i think every nurse should have to jab themself to see how it feels lol

jo your filling sounds nasty, i hate jabs in my mouth

laura just want you didnt need, do they know about your situation?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

laura how insensitive        to you.

gosh what a busy 2 days.

pick congrats on 13 fertilising.

marie congrats on ec. i'm sure your 4 will be fine. good luck for the call tomorrow

sarah congrats on your ec as well. made me   about dh slapping your bum

sugar glad your keeping busy hope the weekend goes quick for you. food sounds fab.

jk ouch filling.

raven woo hoo your on your way. 

pix hi hope your study work is going well. hope you are managing the wait for the op ok.

hi taffy, kara, mini, helen, miriam, jule, em and everyone else.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh yes Kara they know all about our situation which makes it so much more annoying!

Jk, injections in your mouth are very painful  

hi Queenie, hope you're ok? Any news on your date for lap?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura some people need shooting hun.  I would of told them but i'm sure you are politer than me 

Jk hi, hope your tooth is ok

queenie hi

Good luck to all ladies having something done today


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

well done sarah's dh on the gestone, sounds like a good effort.

Laura i can't believe your visitors thats terrible. Thanks for all the good wishes I am so nervous. Just     for at least one to go back


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Marie, loads of luck for your call this morning,   

Jo, hope you are ok after your visit to the dentist, sounds v painful 

Laura, some people are just beyond aren't they, that was so not what you needed  

Hope you are ok today Mimi

Hi Queenie, hope you are well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Laura - I hope you are ok, some people are unbelievable  

Sarah, Marie,Pick good luck for phone calls today

Queenie - how is school going? hope you are ok and that time is passing quickly for you.

Kar,Mimi, Raven,Taffy, Pix how are you all doing today, another beautiful day

Another day down, this is starting to get torturous. I am sure that time is slowing down now


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar I hope time speeds up a bit for you now the weekend is approaching.Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Laura some people are so insensitive  

Marie pick and sarah good luck for today,hope you all get good news.

Jo I dont have any filling so dont know what it feels like,but sounds painful! Ouch hope its better today.

Sarah hope hubby eased off with the jabbing lol That made me laugh alot,but dissapointed he didnt slap your ****  

Morning all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie good luck for call hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie good luck hun hope the call bring good news

pick any news?

queenie how are you?

laura what a bunch of selfish buggers, some people actually think it helps!! idiots

sarah hows your **** today, i told luke what your dh said and he found it very amusing too lol

ravan have you got you pee stick ready?

sugar almost there hun and im praying for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers girls, it is better being home though as I am just veggin gon the sofa. I am sure that being work would help the time pass but I am enjoying being home. 

Hows the bump Kar, any twinges yet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad your enjoying being home, any plans for today?

no nothing to report from me!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Morning everyone. Hope you are all keeping well. Sugar - enjoy the veggin., it sounds good to me.
It's day 1 of jabs for me today. Just got to build up the courage now .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen woo hoo it will be fine, once the first one is done its all ok i promise, bet your nervous


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I am nervous, but excited too as it's finally starting.  Stu is here to help if I freeze and he's well used to jabbing, being diabetic.
How are you Kara - not long to go now (hopefully!!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so the count down to tonight jab is on, good luck

im ok hun, still waiting lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good luck for later Helen, you'll be fine I'm sure

Kara, my bum is fine thank you   , glad it has given you all a giggle, I keep laughing when I think about it!

Sugar, vegging on sofa sounds good, how was that lovely meal you were cooking yesterday?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Helen - good luck for later, the first jabs are always the worst but you will soon get used to them. I still hate sticking myself even though I know they dont hurt.

The lamb was lovely and so easy to do. Just lamb and veggies and some fab spices (from a tin). No plans as such for me today, a guy came to look at the garden today to give me a quote on taking the trees down and the hedge - £950    We knew it would be expensive but   

Hope everyone is doing ok today


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

£950! bloody hell thats a lot! How many trees you got? lol
Send your hubby up to cut them for you! lol

Helen yahoo your on the move! Good luck tonight,be a  breeze after that one.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Afternoon ladies.  We had ET this morning at 11.30am.  We also have 4 frosties that they are freezing today and they are keeping their eye on some of the others to see if they can freeze them on Saturday.  I just can't believe it at the moment.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

congratulations on being pupo and great they froze some too.Put your feet up and enjoy going   for the next 2 weeks


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............waiting
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....   deivf 12th July 
Sarah..............e/t April 23th
Marie..............e/c April 21st
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

  

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April
Pick..................OTD  8th May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

whens test day?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Ravan it's the 08th of May.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick well done on being pupo

sugar jeez girl you got a forrest or what lol

any news from marie?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya girls sorry for slow update, got call about 9 to say we have one embryo which i was a bit disappointed with.. but have perked up and know it only takes one which is what everyone is saying etc etc. So we are going back for it tomorrow. HAve had a bit of a nightmare today working out childcare for dh kids as we thought et would be saturday so had arranged someone to have them then, but he was supposed to go home to pick them up tonight. Anyway all sorted now but has been mega stressful.
good luck helen with jabs tonight and well done pick on your et today and your frosties xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie hugs hun i can well understand your disappointment. i had 2 out of 6 and one on board so it does go to show that day 2 transfer work so keep your chin up sweetie. sounds a nightmare sorting your dh kids very stressful i bet. chill out now today and tomorrow you will be pupo


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie.  Good luck with ET and keep your chin up gal.  Try and keep stress free as possible now over the next few days.xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie only takes one hun.  How many fertilised for eggshare


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie keep   and good luck for tomorrow

pick congrats on being pupo. great news that you have frozen for siblings

helen good luck tonight with jab. once you have done the first one the rest get easier.

sugar hope you are keeping as sane as you can.

hi to all

afm no news here just waiting ( lap estimated july/aug) school ok just counting down the weeks until half term. not liking the early mornings. im going back to yoga tonight to see if it will help me lose  weight that i have put on especially all the eating i did in spain.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Marie,   this is the one for you, sorry you have had extra stress today, try and relax tonight and good luck for tomorrow  

Congrats on being pupo, Pick! Hope you have been banished to the sofa again, take things easy xx

Hope the rest of term goes quick Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie yoga sounds good, i have always fancied it but never been. july/aug will soon be here, your pre op could be 4 weeks before then too

sarah hope you had a nice day, weather is lovely


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck girls there seems to be a few of you pupo together.its nbice to have cycle buddies.hope u r all trying to stay relaxed.
Sorry on phone so too difficult to catch up but will whn I have pc on


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Jule, not long for you now, very exciting, I love your ticker!

Had a nice day thanks Kara, had lunch with a friend and only just got back oops, can't wait for gestone time tonight...


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya mimi I don't know about recip fertilisation /maturity. I didn't know you could find out. I will probably ask if I need a follow up but for now dh says pma pma pma it won't help to know now    

good luck with gestone tonight again! my mum and dh are egging each other on about who is guna do jab and winding me up saying they will get my dad to do it lol 

mum is making us spag bol, hmmmmmmm its lush having someone else cooking


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....   deivf 12th July
Sarah..............e/t April 23th
Marie..............e/t April 23rd
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

  

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April
Pick..................OTD  8th May



Just updating list.....queenie had added your estimates  

Good luck tomorrow Sarah and Marie....list will look good tomorrow


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Pick, congrats on being pupo.
Marie, good luck for tomorrow I'm sure this is the one!

I did my first jab. Was so much easier than I expected. The needle didn't hurt at all but it did sting a little as the suprecur was going in. 

Hope you are all well.xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Pick - congrats on being PUPO

Marie - bet you are looking forward to your ET tomorrow - we all have our finger crossed for you!!

Sugar - sounds like you haven't gone insane in your 2ww!

Helen - well done with the jabs - I always find the thought of doing them is worse then actually doing them!!

Sarah - hope you are ok xx

Queenie - July will be here before we know it!

Kara - not long now!! bet you can't wait!

Hi everyone else - hope everyone is having a good week and looking forward to the weekend!! 

Jo xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you lots of luck ladies..ive got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen well done on your first jab, your on your way now

hiya jo and miriam


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Helen, well done on your jab!  The rest will be absolutely fine now hun.

Pick, well done on being PUPO, put your feet up and relax. The   doesn't kick in til about day 3 in my experience  

Marie, lets   your very special embryo is getting ready to get comfy for the next 9 months   . Well done, I know how you feel but 1 is all you need. Are you doing gestone too?

Sarah, good luck for today's big G jab  

Miriam, how are you doing?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya laura hope you are ok we are fine the monster is keeping me busy


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm ok thanks Miriam.  Can't wait to start tx again.  What about you? Have you thought about a brother or sister for Maia?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen well done on the jabs hun

Hi to everyone else

Good luck to all doing tx tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

july will come soon enough laura i know the waits a pain tho   i would love a brother or sister for maia as she really loves other children but its money situation!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Marie - one is better than none and it will soon be back where it belongs.   for a stressfree 2ww
Pick - congrats on being pupo and with your frosties
Sarah - good luck  
JK - how are you doing? hope things are ok
Helen - how are the jabs, hope time flies for your 1st scan
Raven - morning how are you and sam the man
Kar -   for the next few days
Laura -   that july comes around quickly for you, time drags when waiting for tx
Queenie - hope that term passes quickly for you and that your lap is in July and not Aug, enjoy the yoga

Well you would think that our back garden was more like a forest with the quote for taking a few trees down lol. there is are a few massive fur trees at the bottom of the garden that will need a lot of work to cut back so that will cost a lot and the hedge need bringing back into control. there are three dead trees that need felling too but I would rather do that myself than pay a guy to do it. Going to get a few more quotes to see if they come in a little more reasonably


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

sugar buy or hire a chain saw hun and do it yourself i say lol

sarah and marie good luck for et today

laura i bet july cant come soon enough


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sarah and Marie good luck today girlies I will be thinking of you.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah and Marie good luck today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you today Sarah and Marie, good luck.

How are you doing Pick?

Not long for you now Sugar, hope all is well


I am well chuffed I phoned the secretary of the cosultant who is removing my gallbladder explaining that it would be good to have that operation before the lap in August so that I could get on with IVF after the lap and we had a lovely chat about her successful IVF story and she said she would make some calls to see what she could do. True to her word she had a word with the appointment centre and the consultant and rang me back. I should have been having it done in September but the consultant has changed me to emergency status which means that I will have the op in June. That is one weight off my mind, have also been in alot of pain with it the past week so such a relief. Just worried now that I have got a big exam on 16th June, so hope it doesn't clash. 

Was supposed to be going shopping in Cardiff today, but can't be bothered so off to trostre for a couple of hours.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Pix

I am doing ok.  Dh has taken it literally that I am to do nothing for a few days ans I am once again banished to the sofa.  My belly is very bloated and round  but they said that could be caused by the pessaries.xxx

That's good news about your operation date.x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix that's great news hun

How are the ET ladies? Hope all's gone well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix that is wonderful news woo hoo, one less thing to think about

pick those pesseries can make you bloated

laura whats the next step with you?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hiya girlies,pix what fab news about your op, I am so happy for you   Sounds like a great timetable for action you have there

Just got back but kids here so will have to come back later xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cant wait to hear your news marie


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hey  Kara hope you are feeling ok. Well I had a lovely et, it was a 4 cell with no fragmentation so looking good. So down to the wait now. Clinic was mental busy today. also I don't have to take metformin anymore wooo hoo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie thats great news, 4 cells is perfect for day 2. so now the wait begins


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie
Thats great news.x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks guys ,have you heard from sarah yet?

double woo, boys are going to their sisters for a movie night (she is daughter of dh ex wife but is lovely) so will have a few hours to ourselves tonight to chill (this never happens for us on weekends) and for dh to stab me with gestone lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun have a lovely night, hope the gestone goes well, let us know

ive heard from sarah, all good but the m4 is closed so traffic been mental, i will let her post her news

pick hows you?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Sarah..............e/t April 23th
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

  

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April
Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May


Well done Marie   just guessing at the date,hope its right


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

yep spot on ravan thanks 

glad sarah is ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, we're just back after 6 hours on the road  

Thanks for all your kind messages ladies  

Marie, great to hear your news, I was thinking of you in there today - it was super busy wasn't it! Hope you have a lovely quiet evening with dh  

Pix, thats fab they are bringing your op forward

Hope your jabs are going ok Helen

Sugar, Pick hope you are both doing ok - hope this weekend doesn't drag too much for you Sugar

Well, apart from our epic journey, we've had a really good day. Despite my worries about fragmentation from previous cycle, all four embies had no fragmentation, so really pleased. We have 2 7 cell on board and 2 slower growing ones that they are keeping an eye on to see if they can freeze. So now the wait begins, yep OTD 9th May. Had a mega chilled ride home with my feet up in the back of the car and now waiting for my tea to be cooked for me.

Kara, Mimi, Ravan, Queenie, Jule, Jo, Taffy, Miriam   to all, going to go and slump on the sofa now xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................waiting
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Helen..............Start jabs 22nd April, Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

    

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April
Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May





List is looking good.well done girls


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix that is fantastic news about your op. what a kind secretary and consultant. looks like you are have a good plan coming together. hopefully we will get to cycle together.

sarah congrats on being pupo embies sound fab. sorry to hear about your journey 

marie congrats to you on being pupo. embie sounds great. hope your having a lovely evening resting with dh.

raven thats for updating me on the list.

helen glad jab went well. 

sugar i hope you are well and keeping positive for otd. hope you get better prices on the trees.

hi to everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah you know im chuffed for you whoo hoo, i hope the gestone still going well. the m4 is still closed as our mates arent coming now due to 3 hour delays!

queenie hows you matey?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm fine thanks kara. sat in bed on laptop eating dh easter egg. yum yum. whilst he is in work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im just digging into a kitkat, i wont tell you the rest of the junk i have eatenlol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope your enjoying your junk.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it was very good

i better log off i suppose and chill before bed time. chat tomorrow ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

nite kara. good luck for monitoring tomorrow.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Well done Sarah that's a fab result.

I have just had a sofa day.  Still feeling a little unreal at the moment that we have reached this point.xxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

wow sarah epic journey but well done on the great embies. I was thinking about you too butthere were so many people. I hope you were not the nice normally dressed couple in the corridor as I came out of theatre in my silly hat and shoes to half empty my bladder and then go back again  

i was thinking our journey was bad at 3.5 hrs but thats 202 miles and on a friday so not too bad! traffic jams are awful hope you are chilling tonight.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks girls feel so much better knowing that things are moving. Queenie it would be fab to cycle together. I have got this feeling that we will get our BFP's together!

Woohoo 4 OTD's in the pipeline, great stuff.

So pleased that you got some time with DH tonight Marie. Your embie sounds great. How was your gestone?

Gosh Sarah you have had quite a trek back. I was thinking about you when DP said that there had been an accident on the M4, glad you are home safe and sound. Your embies sound fab with no fragmentation.

Glad to see that you have had a chilled day Pick.

Only few days wait left for you Sugar, hope you are feeling ok

How are your jabs going Helen?

Woohoo not many sleeps until Wed Jule

Yay a week for you Raven


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well done Marie - hope you are chilling today in the sunshine!!

Sarah- embies sound fab!! well done!! I know what you mean about the traffic - it took me 2 hours 15 mins to get home from work last night - its only from Cardiff to Barry and normally takes me 20 mins!!

Pix sounds like things are moving in the right direction for you.

AFM still not heard anything about the 2nd cycle - I'm going to call on Monday to ask about any updates so fingers crossed.  Have BBQ at my friends house this afternoon - she has a 3 year old and an 18 month boy so will be toys galore!!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all

Marie, you're OK, it wasn't us! I had bladder issues too only mine was too empty so Ali sent me off to drink more water. I think I overdid it though and ended up doing a mad dash to the loo in my fetching outfit straight after ET    Hope you have a relaxing day today 

Pix and Queenie it would be great if you could cycle together, 

Oh Jo, sorry you got stuck too, have a lovely afternoon at your friends BBQ. I hope you get some news on Monday xx

Anything nice planned for the weekend Sugar? Thinking of you  

Pick, are you still on the sofa? Hope the bloating isn't too bad and keep the fluids up

Thanks for the list Ravan  

I'm please to say that dh has now worked out the correct amount of force required to inject a human  

Enjoy your weekend all xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Sarah, Pick, Marie - good luck for the next 2weeks, hope it flies for you all  
Raven Jules - not long for you both now, hope the weekend flies for you  
Queenie - hope  you are ok and enjoyed your easter egg

AFM well I have been having af pains since yesterday and I just have a horrible feeling that it hasnt worked. I am trying to stay positive but it is really hard today as I feel so   . Today is the day that af would have been due so I am just hoping that the pains are just timing and mean nothing and that af is not on her way. Last cycle af only held off till otd cos of the gestone and i really hope that she doesnt come at all.

hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i have everything crossed for you hunny.  I had really terrible pains and thought it was over loads of times, hope its the same for you just uterus getting ready


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Same here Sugar, sending lots of   your way xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks girls, I am trying so hard to stay postive and I am just hoping and   that its all still good.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

This last few days are the worst darling, keep strong xxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar try an stay positive only a few more days   you get a positive result    Are you coming on Mon?
by the way i had my trees cut about 5 fur trees and 2 other trees.  There was quite a lot taken off the top and the front, i had it done by a gypsy, he knocked on the door £200.  May be worth you waiting til you get one of those leaflets.  I had them done by different gypsies 3 yrs ago and it was £100 but last year it had doubled with a different guy, still a lot cheaper than your quote.

Well done Pick, Marie and Sarah, 3 of you all together how lovely.  Hope the 2ww doesnt drag too much for you  

Pix well done for chasing them, thats brill that your op is 3 months earlier bet you are delighted,especially if you are not feeling well either.  Hopefully it wont come when you ahve your exam.  WOuldnt it be lovely if you and queenie cycled together.

Hi to everyone else cycling and due to start.  

Ravan are you less stressed?  WE had a viewer today so i was up early scrubbing house form top to bottom. Apparently they liked the house but are viewing loads more in next 2 weeks so wont hear back for a while, fingers crossed ours is the best


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope you are all well

sugar the 2ww never gets easier and the second guessing never ends either. im praying for you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar hugs hun  hope you are feeling ok, not too long now 

Hope everyone else is ok, nothing much to report from me, dh did my gestone last night and I think he was a bit nervous but he did good. I find it doesn't really hurt at all and is so much easier than cyclogest. My opinion for anyone considering it lol  

I haven't done much today but have been a bit bored. My skin has gone awful the last few days (acne) so I was happy to stay in and mooch - made dh go to a friends barbeque on his own though because I didn't want to cake on the makeup, so I think he is a bit narked. Oh well he will be able to get me back by stabbing a needle in my butt in a while  

How is everyone else, up to anything nice? Typical grim north, I was sat out in the sun every day i was in south wales but now I am home its been mostly cloudy today


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sugar,    I had really bad af pains just a few days before OTD when I had a BFP. I agree with mimi the last few days are the worst and you can't really tell either way.     

Marie, that's a shame it's cloudy up north but if it helps we're due to get heavy rain tonight


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening everyone,  Hope you are all well.
Pix - The jabs are going really well thanks. Don't know what I was worried about.
Good luck Pick, Marie and Sarah, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hang on in there sugar not too long too go now and you really cant tell till test day   pick marie and sarah wishing you lots of luck ladies least you can all go loopy together   pixtrix so pleased your op has been brought forward thanks to lovely secretary


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.

      

Sugar .............. OTD 27th April
Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hang in there sugar,not long now.I also thought it was over for me,really bad a/f pain.You can never tell till test day.Thinking of you  

Pick,marie & sarah how are you doing?

Helen glad the jabs are going well,how are you feeling?

Pix have added your dates   Be good if you cycled with queenie  

Jules not long now!!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies how is everyone today?

raining boo boo

ravan wow 5 days til baseline woo hoo


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Raven - 5 days will go so quickly, so very close for you now. Hows the house selling? Any more news on viewers
Helen - how are the jabs going? baseline will come quickly and then the stimms will fly by
Pick, Sarah, Marie - how you doing? hope the first few days have not been too bad for you
Kar - hope you keeping well and enjoying your last few days of peace before your life changes for ever. I cannot wait to meet mini
Mimi - how you doing? hope you enjoy your few days off. Have you got anything planned or just resting
Queenie - hope you having a lovely weekend,
Pix - how are you? glad you have a closer date for you lap

AFM the af pains have gone so that is good (i think). I was talking to mum about testing and got all teary when we talked about what we would do if the test is negative - not that it will be   .  I hate waiting, time is dragging so badly at the moment. Roll on Tuesday.

Enjoy your weekend ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar im glad your pains going has eased your mind a little. i found my mum a wonderful suppport and its great you can talk to her. hows the gestone going?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sugar, you are doing great, not long to go now and I have everything crossed for you   

Helen, hope jabs are going ok

Ravan, you are doing a grand job with the list

Good luck for Jule and Ravan starting this week

Hope you get some news tomorrow Jo

Pick, Marie, hope you are both doing well

I'm feeling fine thanks girls, was a bit tired after our journey but have had a good rest, no symptoms from gestone so that's good. The embryologist just phoned, one of our embryos isn't doing anything but the other one is now a morula (a bit of a slow coach lol) so they will check again tomorrow and may be able to freeze it. Confirms we had the best put back  

Hope everyone has a nice lazy sunday, where is the BBQ weather?! Look forward to seeing some of you tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

wow raven and jules not long to go for you two how exciting.
sugar keep   not long to go now hope the days ho quick for you.
marie,sarah,pick hope your are all coping well on your 2ww.
pix hope you are well. 
helen hope jabs are going well
hi to everyone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah i didnt systoms from the gestone which i liked lol, great news that your embryo is a morula and it sure does prove you had the best of the bunch transfered

queenie time is ticking by and it will soon be lap time


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah good to hear you have the best ones on board.

yes when i look at my ticker i can't believe where the time has gone. will soon be half way there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone got any nice plans for today?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no nice plans for me. i have to finish staining the banister and do my ironing. but at the moment still in my dressing gown and can't be bothered to move off the sofa.

how about you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im waiting for luke to come back from changing tyres and then i need to following him to carmarthen as he needs to drop off the truck and then later dinner at my parents


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

drive carefully. dinner sounds lush love having sunday dinner at my mum's . you can't beat a mum's dinner can you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my mums dinners rock, whole family going, me, luke and rex woof woof and my bro, sil and his 5


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sounds lovely have a great time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers hun you have a nice lazy day too, you deserve it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks better go now dh has got up so better spend some time with him before he goes to work.  speak later. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i better go too and sort some bits!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya all, sugar glad the pains have gone thats good. Kara mums dinners are deffo the best,YUM wish I was having one. hmm really fancy a roast now.

Queenie enjoy the lazy day hun. Sarah good news on your morula, you should  have a lovely blasto bytomorrow then  

Hiya ravan its getting mega close now

I'm ok, few things been niggling at me, have been getting vmild af type twinges and also spotting sinceET.I'm hoping its just from my cervix coz grace said there is an area that bleeds on touch. But still its a bit depressing. Trying hard not to compare cycles or obsess though. Going to have a lazy day. Last day off tomorrow so going to book a manicure asa treat. Pick hope you are doing ok and the ohss isnt coming back


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Marie, try not to worry, I'm sure it is down to what Grace mentioned    Enjoy your manicure tomorrow, good to have some pampering before you go back to work.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope all you ladies are well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the updated list Raven. Another day closer for you, so near now,

I'm ok thanks Sugar. It my gallbladder removal that I am having in June, can't wait to be rid of it!  Glad the pains have gone for you. Really rooting for you  

Glad the jabs are going well Helen.

Glad you are feeling ok Sarah, and hope your embie makes a frostie

Enjoy your day tomorrow Marie. Hope the spotting eases, Grace is on the ball, i'm sure she's right.

Hope you are doing ok Pick

We are almost in May now Queenie, july/aug will soon be here


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

evening all.

maire i'm sure grace is right i have great faith in her. hope the af pains stop soon.

yes pix we will soon be there i hope we can both get to cycle this year. 

sugar, sarah, and pick how you all doing.

afm have finished staining the banister it looks great. dh has been given 2 bank holidays to work in may so extra money for us so he has said i can order stair carpets this week. woo hoo. 
also dh has said today that he has told his work collegue about ivf. which i am really surprised about. he has always been so private about it. i'm glad he has told someone in work as they will understand when he needs time off. don't really no why he did he said the fella had asked about children a couple of times but dh normally tell people he's too old now to have children. will perhaps hear more in little bits and pieces.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ravan, sugar, Sarah  - the jabs are going fine. I had my first mood swing today and poor Stuart felt the full impact.
Kara - Yummm, nothing better than mum's sunday dinner.
Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Helen, well done on starting your jabs

Marie, Sarah & Pick, hope you're all doing ok. I think the 2ww madness kicks in about this point, lol  

Sugar, great that af pains have stopped, good sign  

Ravan, nearly time for you to start!

Queenie that's good your DH has told someone.  It's hard for them I think especially when people ask the children question.  We had new stair/landing carpet a couple of years ago, it's stripy and I still love it every time I come home  

Pix, Kara, Mimi, Miriam and everyone else  

AFM, noticed another of my neighbours is pregnant yesterday (her third).  So we now have 2 neighbours and 3 close friends all expecting quite soon. Makes me feel like hiding  
And work isn't going well right now, had some rubbish news on Friday which means I want to find a new job if I can - in the same company though as if there's a chance I'll need mat leave I want them to pay for it!! 
I have no idea what I have to do with my tx I think they will send a treatment protocol through on e-mail mid May.  But I bet then I'll be rushing around getting drugs sorted, scans arranged etc.  Just hoping my bonus is enough to cover the cost!  We have to pay 1,000 Euro deposit a month before I think.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix hiya hun, hows the piano playing, did you have an exam?

queenie its probably very good your dh has shared your ivf with someone

helen glad the jabs are going well

laura its not easy having people so close pregnant. hope your job gets sorted and your bonus is a good one


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Laura   it sure is tough. Here's to a good bonus and successful tx

I think it is really positive that your DH has shared IVF with his colleague Queenie

Hi kara. Hmm yeah had my grade 5 exam a couple of weeks ago. Not good haven't had the results but know that I haven't done good. Never played so bad lol few weeks break now until I get my result. Can almost certainly say that I have failed. My teacher doesn't believe me because have been getting merits and distinctions, but he better believe it!!!

Oh dear Helen, the moods are swinging, hope you are ok otherwise


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix do you need a lift tomorrow hun, sorry forgot to ask


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i would love to hear you play sometime

helen mood swings are a must when down regging lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Mimi   not going to make it tomorrow though on child care duties for a friend! Hope to see you soon tho

You are very welcome to hear me playing Kara, might  give you a headache tho! You know where I live, always welcome. Baby might like it too. Haven't forgotten that I am going to give you lessons. When I finally get pregnant I shall play the piano and flute to bump and hope baby will find it soothing when born.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will take you up on that lesson and you can come drifting at pembrey with me lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay good deal


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone
Sorry to butt in on you all im new to this site and have only joined this evening. I have been looking at ff on and off for nearly a wk now and finally pluked up the courage to join. 
Well here i go im 34 and my husband is 37 we have been ttc for about 11yrs i have had 2 failed iui's 7yrs ago then had to lose a lot of weight to have treatment on nhs. we then had a very long break from it all as i started a new job. So we started treatment again in april 09 had ivf but was converted to iui and failed then nov 09 had ivf 7 egg's but none fertilised march 10 started again this time we had icsi ec was on the 9th april had 7 egg's again 6 was mature 4 fertilised. I had et on the 12th april 10 but 10 day's later the dreaded period arrived so im gutted but still got to do the test on tuesday.
Hope i did'nt go on to much.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya sundancer and im glad you have plucked up the courage to post, the girls are great

im sorry to hear of your treatment fails and yeah you do still need to test cause stranger things have happened


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank's kara76 i have to say that you all sound great the support you all have for each other is fantastic.
It's really good to know about this site i have found it brilliant over the last wk reading some of the story's it really has given me hope to keep on trying and not think about giving up  
Thank's again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

stick with us hun and it really does help cause we all understand


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Sundancer  
Sorry you've had a really bumpy ride with failed tx (treatment).  I know how it feels!  Maybe worth you adding your history to your signature (on the profile tab) as it helps everyone to know where we're all at.

I agree with Kara you do need to test anyway but it's horrible when AF (period) comes before test date.   

The ladies here are lovely and extremly supportive, hopefully you'll find it helpful. 

Do you have a plan about what's next?


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hiya cardifflaura will try and sort my profile out im not very good with all this.
yes we got a plan are we going on hol's in july for 2wks and chill out then when we come back we going to go for treatment again so hopefully start august time finger's crossed.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan, you need something to look forward to.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi sun dancer, welcome to a wonderful place. Everyone here is full of support, advice and comfort. I had ec on the 9th and et on 12th and test on Tuesday too. Testing when you know it's over is horrible but at least you are certain then. It's good that you have plans for the future, something to look forward too is incredibly healing (I find it works for me). I hope you get sone answers at your follow up and they can give you advice for next cycle  

hope everyone else had a good weekend will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello and welcome to the board sundance


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick hi sundance  

off to bed now   x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hi sundancer welcome hun to the boards i so hope that ur results change for tuesday hun         theres a meet tomorrow if u are brave to come along u are more than welcome hun  

sugar wishing you loads of loads of luck for tuesday hun  

big husg to everyone else x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome sundancer! Sounds like you have had quite a time of it   Fingers crossed that things will turn round for you on Tuesday. Good that you have a plan in place to focus on, definitely helps keep you going.

Queenie, glad your DH has found someone he can talk to. Well done on your decorating, fab you can get a new carpet too (I'd love a stripey stair carpet Laura)

So mid May you will get your protocol Laura, that's like 2 weeks, brilliant! Sorry you are having a tough time just now  

Sorry you can't make it tomorrow Pix, hope we can meet up in Carmarthen again soon

Helen, ah the moodswings, downregging sucks - although does give you an excuse to let out all those frustrations...


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Sundance and welcome.  The ladies here are fantastic and you will get loads of support hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies

how is everyone today?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

hi sundancer, sorry to hear about your period arriving. where are you off to on hol? its good you hav something nice to look forward to before starting again in august. 

sugar how are you feeling lovey? hope you are holding on ok. 

yes laura i think the madness has started. I have been on google this morning.    Why do I do it! read day 2 transfers only have a 20% success rate. Determined to stop looking now, so glad I am going back to work tomorrow.

Sarah, Pick hope you are doing ok  

kara hope things start happening for you soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

STOP GOOGLING lol

my 2 most successful cycles are from day 2 et, mini ellard is a day 2 et!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning girlies

I am back to work today which I am glad about as I have been going a bit crazy at home.  I am doing ok though I don't feel any different than before ET so I am thinking that maybe nothing has happened.  I know I am just being sill as DH says you wont feel anything but I just am looking for symptoms that aren't there.

We had 6 frosties in the end so we were over the moon with that and I am just keeping everything crossed for me and for everyone else.

Where is the meet tonight?

I can never make it as I don't finish work in time but I am really desperate to meet everyone.  Let me know how it goes and could someone let me know if there are ever any meets in Cardiff.  I feel like I have a whole load of new friends but I never get to see them.xxxx

Lots of love and hugs.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick great news on your snow babies.the meet tonight is in the harvester at sarn park bridgend.


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Awww thank's ladies for all the welcome message's it's going to take me a while to get use to all your name's i will try my best.                    We are off to mexico so i have really have got something nice to look forward to. I will be all refreshed and ready to start again when i return. Sorry cant make tonight's meeting but will try and make the next one but thank's for the invite 
hope everyone is ok this morning x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

marie, google is so bad for us isn't it! I'm trying to avoid it. Hope you are doing ok.

Pick, well done on your frosties, that's great. Would be lovely to meet you if you can make it.

Mexico sounds fab sundancer

Sugar, hope you are ok today

Well, our other two embryos didn't make it for freezing, but they did just about make blastocysts which is more positive than last time, so pleased with that.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Adleast that's positive news that they made it to blast.

I can't make this meeting as I am just back to work today and I will probably work on a bit.  I would love to meet everyone and on the next meet I think I will book half day.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pick it will be nice to meet you, we are a nice bunch and even though some of us have been meeting for ages newcomers are always treated the same.  Its like we know each other anyway cos of all the chatting we do lol

Sarah its a really good sign they nearly got to blast outside the womb hun, just imagine what they do when they are snuggled back.  I never get frosties and have always got pregnant

Marie i don't believe in all these statisitics because we are all individual.  I think i had 2 day transfer first time and 3 day the last twice.  I still got pregnant but other issues took over then.  Keep away from the google button lol

Sugar praying fopr you hun, you need a bump rub to give some luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah that is such a postive thing to reach blast woo hoo huni

sundancer mexico sounds lovely

pick bummer you cant make the meet


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Nice to hear fromyou pick, glad you are ok, although symptom spotting is parr forthe course. I never make the meets either as I am at the wrong end of the country but hopefully one will match a clinic appointment or something at some stage so I can come and say hi.

Well done on the frosties that is excellent 

Wow sundancer mexico sounds amazing, enjoy it.

Well done on the blasts sarah

Thanks guys I will stay away from google from now on, nice to hear your positive stories though kara and mimi

Well girls been for my manicure and my nails look lovely but I got a parking ticket.  
Now the sun is out here so i am going to sit in the garden with a trashy mag for a while!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie

Yes that would be nice if we are ever in clinic at similar times to say hi.  Enjoy the rest of your day.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quiet tonight without the rest of the mob lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome sundancer - i've found FF to be a massive support and the girls on here are inspirations!!

Fingers crossed for your test date,

Jo xx


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank's jk1 but im very doubtful that it has worked this time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar good luck tomorrow huni, my thoughts will be with you

jule hope the drugs get to you ok which i am sure they will


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening everyone, hopoe you're all fine.

Welcome Sun Dancer, like everyone said this a great place to be and everyone is fab.

Sugar, good luck for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen hows the jabs and the moods?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sugar, good luck for tomorrow hun I've got everything crossed

Marie, step away from google!!  But my BFP was a 2 day embryo too   

Sarah, great that your embro made blast even if didn't freeze    Thanks I love my stipy stair carpet, was well worth spending a bit more on - makes me smile every day.

Pick, perhaps we could do a mini cardiff meet after work one evening? I never manage to make it for the big meets, well have been twice I think.

Kara, how are you?

Hope everyone is doing ok this evening


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck for moro sugar hope u get a positive i hav my finger's crossed for u x x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

I would like to thank you all for the thoughts and wishes and the comfort and support that you have showed me over the past year.  Well its another BFN for us    . I did do a sneaky test on Sunday so this morning was not such a huge shock. DH is away all day in sheffield and I didnt want him driving all that way and away till late if we got a BFN so glad we were prepared. My mum saw the cons who clipped my tubes yesterday and had a chat about the possibility of removing the tubes and unfortunately that is not an option as I could be left with permenant damage down there and problems when I am older and that is not something I fancy   . She did say that the fact that the hydros fill up shows that there is no leaking and that the clips are very effective. Guess I am stuck with them   . She did say that we should try again and soon (cos I am 35). I am not really in any rush to try again at the moment but will have a follow up and discuss my options and then think about it. I am worried that I am not able to carry a child - for what ever reason - so ivf is pointless. I guess that IVF is such a mix of exact science and 'whatever/who knows' that it is so hard to even think about how it works.  

I hope that everyone else is ok and will catch up properly later


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so sorry sugar. take time now to get over this and see how you feel in time to see if you want to try again. i hope you get follow up soon.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sugar I am so sorry to hear your news.  I suppose in this istance you were glad you were prepared.  I hope there is something that can be done.  You are in my thoights.  Sending lots of hugs.xx

Hi Laura yes a mini Cardiff meet souds fab, I am up for that.xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry Sugar. Take some time and take care of each other


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sugar hun I am so, so sorry. Big    to you and DH. 
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sugar my thoughts are with you today,so so sorry for you and your hubby


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you so much girls - it really makes a huge difference that you are all here. I know you understand how hard it is and that is what makes your words so much more meaningful 

 to all

Got a follow up on 13 May so only 2 weeks to wait


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

PS got a million things running through my head - the questions I need to ask at the follow up. Will start a thread so any advice, questions, things you think I could/should do/dont then please let me know. The more I have prepared for the FU the better I think it will be for our 4th and final tx.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....   deivf 12th July
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........waiting

      

Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May


sugar Have added your dates to give you something to look towards  
sun dancer Hello and welcome! Have added you as waiting as I dont know your dates.
pick marie and sarah,hope your not going too crazy on the 2ww  
Helen hows your jabs going?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Raven, how are you doing? not long till baseline   bet you are excited now.

Sundance - did you test today?  

Pick,Sarah,Marie - how you all doing? hope you are ok and that the days are not dragging too much for you 

Jule - d/r tomorrow how fab for you. bet you cannot wait to start jabbing again. Back on the scary rollercoaster  

Queenie - how you doing? hope the jeep is fixed now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh sugar hunni i am so very very sorry, what more can be said. i wish i could give you a big hug. we are all here for you and you are gona have so much going round in your head. i will go and look for your thread and hope i can maybe help in some tiny way


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sugar, so sorry to hear your news  

Kara, Raven, the jabs are going well thanks and only the 1 mood swing so far. Yesterday's jab stung quite a bit, a tiny bit of the suprecur came back out and it has a small bruise at the injection site, but other than that they seem to be going well. (5 down, lots to go.lol)


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sugar, good that you have a follow up so soon. I'll have a look at the thread you are starting and do my best to offer any suggestions I can   

I'm doing ok thanks, not going round the bend yet but it is only a matter of time!

Pick, Marie, hope work is OK today and keeps you occupied.

Glad jabs are going well Helen.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar so sorry to hear your news, there is nothing I can say really apart from I know how you feel   glad you got a follow up soon, hopefully that will bring some answers / suggestions. 

helen glad the jabs are going well, well done keep going!

Sarah I'm good thanks, liked coming to work today and determined to do lots of distracting things.


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Sugar im so so sorry thinking of u 2day 
I done the test and as we thought bfn. I have had nearly a wk knowing that as i had af on day 10 but still wish for a dirrerent result. 
Hope everyone else is keeping well and had a gd meet up last nite x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sundancer i am so sorry hun

marie how are you?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Sundancer so sorry to hear your news.x


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank's girl's hav 4nd the hospital but no answer so i hav left a message on answer 4n if they do not ring bk by this afternoon i will b ringing them again. This time im going 2 hav a follow up appointment as last time we did'nt we just went straight in for treatment planning.
I hav bn under ivf wales for bowt 5 yrs now and hav never had an appointment wiv janet evans so i think it's bowt time that i did.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sundancer deffo have a follow up to go over the questions you will have


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am so sorry sugar, i wish i could make it all go away for you hun.  It is not fair, glad you have follow up and if there is anything i can add to your questions i will

Sundancer same goes to you, really sh*tty time but look after yourself.  Deffo see JE i always have and maybe get the embryologist involved as well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sundancer - sorry that it was a BFN. Hope the clinic call soon and you get a FU soon. I didnt have one last time but think that it is best as we are going to try one more time than stop.  

Mimi - how are you doing? where did you get your dhea from. I haver been looking online but not sure where to buy from


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar i got mine on lime from Biovea much cheaper than clinic and the same stuff.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I found that site but wasnt sure if it was ok to use. How much did you take?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

75 mg and that was on the advice of JE, i think they trial at that amount.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sugar and sundance im so sorry ladies hope you are ok


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

That is what the research says to take - will order it today and start taking it next week, or do you think I should wait for af get my bloods done and then start taking it and retest my bloods.

Questions questions


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I took it as soon as i got it, it takes about 3 months to work apparently.  Ring clinic and ask advice about it, they are used to people doing this with dhea


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

So sorry about your result Sundancer. Look after yourselves and hope you can get a follow up soon  
Keep going with the questions Sugar, it's the best way xxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar keep asking honestly, if i can help with anything i will


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sundancer, sorry its been confirmed. its still pants even if you knew  

kara i am ok thanks, have just got a massive job off my boss which should keep me occupied. My spotting seems to be stopping which i am pleased about. I have twinges everywhere but not going to think about them!    nothing means anything until you test and I know this in my brain i just wish i could turn my mind off lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its not usual to spot after et hun but im glad its stopping


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

DHEA on order so is some vit d

Marie - glad spotting has stopped and that you are busy in work, it should keep your mind occupied for a while  
Sarah - how are you doing? hope the wait isnt too bad

Mimi - i think I will start taking it as soon as it arrives and then gt regular bloods taken until tx. not sure how long it will be before we try again but it will not be until the summer is over. I cannot face it yet and need to be totally ready before embarking on it all again.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sugar do you take any other vits?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar, glad you have a plan.  I think you are very brave to keep going hun and i wish you all the best.  I also took other vits as well such as pregnacare.  You can't take aspirin can you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could be worth trying high dose omega 3 fish oils, you can get them from boots


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I take pregnancare and omega 3 but read that low levels of vit d are a problem for ov so thought I would try that too. Anything to help get my egg quality and quantity up has got to help. What dose of omega 3 should I take?

Not sure what else I should do to help my body. When we start tx will start doing all the other bits too (will start earlier this time so will be well on the way with healthy eating/addititonal good stuff for ivf)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I did everything i could for this last cycle, i threw everything into the mix

I lost 3 stone in weight and got myself fit.  I took dhea, pregnacare, vit b complex, anything i could to see if it would work


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-High-Strength-1000mg-Fish-Oil-Capsules-30_16007/

its the epa and dha thats the important part of the omega fish oils, i took 1000mg a day for immune issues

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your hydros could be gobbling up your stimulation drugs too!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I didnt know that they hydros would do that, god I hate them even more now  

Will invest in the omega 3, how long shoud I take them for? Will probably start taking them now as the longer the better I guess


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

start taking them when you get them. i started mine in september 2009 and im still on them now

the hydro fluid is fluid that is normally there when you ovulate to carry the egg down the tube, when the tubes are blocked the fluid cant go anywhere and just stays there. my first hydro was cause by stimulation.

i do think it would be good for you to talk to mr g just to see what he says, if removal isnt an option then he might be able to advise something. are they clipped only or cut and clipped?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I mentioned to mum about Mr G and I think a consultation with him would be good because I am convinced my hydros are part of the problem. I dont see how it can be good to have tubes full of manky fluid sitting about. 

Thankfully I am in no rush to start tx so I have got the time to explore lots of avenues and get it right.

Not long til the mw calls,   that things get moving soon for you. The last few days are torture but will soon be over. 

I am off out to tesco now to get some wine and yummy food for supper. Will be checking inlater for an update on impending labour


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi everyone
have had a fu for the 29th june 10 wks away                                                                                                                                     ( im thinking that i dont know much at all bowt all this treatment stuff at all )
sorry 2 sound really dull you all seem 2 b taking stuff 2 help when going through tx i would b really greatfull if you could help me out and tell me bowt everything my god until i came on here i thought i knew quiet a bit but now im thinking other wise


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you can call clinic and book am appointment with him. the fluid actually goes sterile after a while, mr g told me this but they can still cause issues which could be immune type issues. he is the best of the best and managed to remove my tube and it was stuck to my sigmoid colon. deffo worth a chat at least and like you say you having a break so you have time to explore

try and enjoy tescos! i hate the place but hope you get some yummu food and maybe some vino

sundancer i will bump up a thread that says what we all do extra


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank's kara feel a little silly asking but u get nowhere if u dont 
how u 2day ??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

never feel silly asking anything of here hun, we are all here for eachother

im good thank you


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Good im very glad 2 hear that bet u cant wait 2 meet ur new arrival im so pleased for u not long left now x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah cant wait

its good you have your follow up booked

where do you live sundancer?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........follow up 29th June

      

Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May


Just adding sun dances dates


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

I live in a little village bowt 8 miles frm port talbot it's bowt 1 hr drive frm the hospital x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quite close to bridgend you will have to try and come to a meet up


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

ye will def try and come to 1 it really wod b nice 2 meet all of u


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry sugar and sundancer that you both had BFN   its such a horrible time and such a rollercoaster of emotions.  I am thinking ofyou both.  Good that you both got FU's and ill look at the questions and see if there is anything i can add.

Marie glad to hear the spotting has stopped, try and rest even though work is busy.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you have a follow up sorted sundancer,  

Marie, Pick hope you are both staying sane and work is ok. 

Good luck for tomorrow Jule

Enjoy your wine and treaty food Sugar  

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how ya doing sarah?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sugar how are you this evening. good that you have a follow up. i'm on pregnacare conception, omega 3 that kara recommended and also royal jelly.  ( read angelbumps protocol. think it is in pre treatement thread).

sundancer welcome and am so sorry to hear your results. feel free to ask what ever you want.

sarah and pick hope you are both well.

helen glad jabs are going well


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

So far so good thanks ladies. Feeling fairly calm just now, let's see how that changes by next week!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235418.0


----------

